# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  NH Results Thread

## wstrucke

Because.. why not.  Any predictions?  Personally I hope we can pull a surprise first place due to the number of independents in New Hampshire.

----------


## Sublyminal

> Because.. why not.  Any predictions?  Personally I hope we can pull a surprise first place due to the number of independents in New Hampshire.



I believe we can too, IF and only IF we can keep the Huntsman and Frothy surges down.  Romney has clearly fallen off especially with the "I like to fire people" quote going viral. Gingrich is a non-factor, same with Perry.

----------


## Sentinelrv

You beat the Collins to it. Quick, make it official before it's too late!

----------


## Razmear

17% in Dixville Notch. Now it's an official thread.

----------


## slamhead

Until it has the seal of "Official" I say good luck...

----------


## Dsylexic

after our luck with the iowa thread,collins should take a break and let others start the official thread this time!

----------


## JulioForPaul

Romney 35%
Paul 23%
Huntsman 16%
Gingrich 15%
Santorum 9%
Perry 1%
Buddy 1%

----------


## zweezey

Look at it this way. The worst we could do is 3rd, and the best we could do is second. First is out of the question. The only candidate who threatens us in NH is huntsman. If the news of his recent surge is true, then we might be in for another disappointment similar to iowa-

----------


## coffeewithgames

> Look at it this way. The worst we could do is 3rd, and the best we could do is second. First is out of the question. The only candidate who threatens us in NH is huntsman. If the news of his recent surge is true, then we might be in for another disappointment similar to iowa-


Which is 100% unacceptable for a campaign that is "in it to win it." and has MILLIONS of dollars.  Many around here called the Santorum surge, as it was apparent from how the media was talking about him. Many predicted the same treatment with Huntsman, and it appears the media enjoys giving positive free air time to candidates, as long as it is not RP. Why the campaign has not sunk the other campaigns fully, is beyond me.

----------


## doronster195

First is not out of the question...

Second is most likely though.

----------


## playpianoking

Fox says it's tied 2-2 on the home page between Romney and Huntsman.  What does that mean??

----------


## eok321

We'll get 2nd comfortably.

An undecided choosing between Ron and Jon will be left with no alternative when they see Jon couldn't compete in Iowa and has nowhere to go nationally.

----------


## Sublyminal

> Fox says it's tied 2-2 on the home page between Romney and Huntsman.  What does that mean??



That they removed Paul again.

----------


## rp2012win

> Fox says it's tied 2-2 on the home page between Romney and Huntsman.  What does that mean??


only 6 votes were cast on the republican side. However, the headlines of a 2-2 tie will certainly sway undecideds in the morning because this vote will be talked about all day. Those 6 people could have a pretty big impact on the election.

----------


## Aratus

hart's and dixville results are in! romney has an early lead if you add both results together.

----------


## playpianoking

2-2 as in 4 people ?? lol  This is a mockery.  Fox News:  Breaking:  2 people go Romney and 2 go Huntsman.  What a f*#@*# joke.

----------


## zweezey

> 2-2 as in 4 people ?? lol  This is a mockery.  Fox News:  Breaking:  2 people go Romney and 2 go Huntsman.  What a f*#@*# joke.


lol

----------


## BuddyRey

Are there any great live vote tallying widgets up yet?

----------


## playpianoking

Remember that article saying how Paul may have secretly won Iowa because the supporters stayed around to vote on delegates?  I've heard people saying they each got 6 delegates.  I was confused because I thought there were 25 delegates.  MSNBC shows Romney and Santorum each got 11 delegates and Paul got 3.  So much for that article.

----------


## mwkaufman

Dixville Notch Republican Primary

33% Huntsman
33% Romney
17% Gingrich
17% Paul

Jon Huntsman surging! 

Hart's Location Republican Primary

38% Romney
31% Paul
15% Huntsman
8% Gingrich
8% Perry

Total Votes

7 Romney (37%)
5 Paul (26%)
4 Huntsman (21%)
2 Gingrich (11%) 
1 Perry (5%)

Santorum wins zero of the first nineteen votes.

----------


## mwkaufman

> Remember that article saying how Paul may have secretly won Iowa because the supporters stayed around to vote on delegates?  I've heard people saying they each got 6 delegates.  I was confused because I thought there were 25 delegates.  MSNBC shows Romney and Santorum each got 11 delegates and Paul got 3.  So much for that article.


Those are projections, the delegates won't get selected until June IIRC.

----------


## playpianoking

> Are there any great live vote tallying widgets up yet?


no not yet, not even on google.  probably because 19 people voted thus far.

----------


## TheViper

> Remember that article saying how Paul may have secretly won Iowa because the supporters stayed around to vote on delegates?  I've heard people saying they each got 6 delegates.  I was confused because I thought there were 25 delegates.  MSNBC shows Romney and Santorum each got 11 delegates and Paul got 3.  So much for that article.


All delegate tabulations right now are merely projections.  NO national delegates have actually been selected yet.  That won't happen for another couple of months.

----------


## playpianoking

> Those are projections, the delegates won't get selected until June IIRC.


 Oh ok gotcha!

----------


## Havax

> Dixville Notch Republican Primary
> 
> 33% Huntsman
> 33% Romney
> 17% Gingrich
> 17% Paul
> 
> Jon Huntsman surging! 
> 
> ...


Where are you getting this information?

----------


## jersdream

> Where are you getting this information?


http://livewire.wmur.com/Event/New_H...ection_Results

----------


## J_White

results already coming in ?

----------


## Havax

Race is too close to call!

----------


## jersdream

> results already coming in ?


Only the two midnight voting towns.

----------


## Aratus

if the percentages hold steady in the next 24 hours--- is this to be a 5, 4, 3 split in terms of delegates for the top three?
if mitt romney has five delegates in tampa from N.H and dr. ron paul has four to huntsman's three... i will not be in shock!

----------


## ronpaulitician

The realist and pessimist in me are already having trouble containing the optimist.

Go, Paul. Go, New Hampshire. Go, liberty.

----------


## WIwarrior

Ron wins 1st.  Im very optimistic.

----------


## playpianoking

Prediction:  Romney: 33%, Paul 20%, Huntsman 17%, Gingrich 11%, Santorum 11%, Roemer 3%, Perry 1%

----------


## jordie

This was great for Iowa: http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

Is there anything like that for New Hampshire?

----------


## Esoteric

Romney: 35%  Paul: 23%  Huntsman: 19%  Gingrich: 12%  Santorum: 9%  Perry: 2%  Roemer: 1%

----------


## Dsylexic

romey 31 paul 22 hunstman 18

----------


## Karsten

This is not my prediction, but would be nice to see something like:

Paul 28
Romney 27
Hunstman 24

So long as in the end Paul beats Hunstman, I embrace his surge because it seems like he takes votes from Romney and that is very important right now.

Santorum took more votes away from us in Iowa than Hunstman would in NH.

----------


## Esoteric

> This is not my prediction, but would be nice to see something like:
> 
> Paul 28
> Romney 27
> Hunstman 24
> 
> So long as in the end Paul beats Hunstman, I embrace his surge because it seems like he takes votes from Romney and that is very important right now.
> 
> Santorum took more votes away from us in Iowa than Hunstman would in NH.


I think it's realistic for us to get within 5 points of romney (30-25), at the VERY best.  I think that would be a HUGE victory.

----------


## JJ2

How come no campaign ever tries to win over Dixville and Hart's? If one candidate got every vote (or close to it), that would give them great headlines!

----------


## Blue_Merle

Number 1:  Just because the Collins dude said it don't make it true.  Official my ass.

Number 2:  Results will be as follows:

Romney - 29%
Huntsman - 18%
Paul - 17%
Sanitorum - 17%
Gingrich - 9%
Perry - 4%
Cain - .5%

----------


## coffeewithgames

I'm just wondering something...if John McCain won New Hampshire 4 years ago, why can't RP's campaign win first 4 years later, leaving MR in second like 4 years ago?

I seriously hope the campaign is dropping MILLIONS in South Carolina, because if we don't get a 1st in either New Hampshire or SC, curtains it is....

----------


## JJ2

Here's my "official" prediction that I posted last night (although I'm feeling more confident tonight):

Mitt Romney: 36%

Ron Paul: 24%

Jon Huntsman, Jr.: 20%

Rick Santorum: 10%

Newt Gingrich: 8%

Rick Perry: 1%

Others: 1%

----------


## Karsten

> I think it's realistic for us to get within 5 points of romney (30-25), at the VERY best.  I think that would be a HUGE victory.


I would be completely happy with 2nd as long as 3rd and down are as far away from us as possible.  However, I think Iowa showed us that anything can happen, and I consider anything from 1st to 4th a possibility.  My post was simply the most realistic scenario I could come up with for 1st, but I don't think that will happen as I said this is not my prediction, just a possible but unlikely outcome that would be cool to see.

----------


## Aldanga

> Number 1:  Just because the Collins dude said it don't make it true.  Official my ass.


Actually, it kinda does.

----------


## Karsten

It's amazing how pessimistic we are now when polling 2nd compared to how wildly optimistic we were and predicting landslide victories in 2008 when we were polling single digits.

----------


## Sublyminal

> It's amazing how pessimistic we are now when polling 2nd compared to how wildly optimistic we were and predicting landslide victories in 2008 when we were polling single digits.



We all saw what the MSM did for Frothy.

----------


## BuddyRey

Predictions aside, what are the actual numbers looking like so far?

----------


## Kandilynn

> It's amazing how pessimistic we are now when polling 2nd compared to how wildly optimistic we were and predicting landslide victories in 2008 when we were polling single digits.


That's what I was thinking.

----------


## coffeewithgames

> It's amazing how pessimistic we are now when polling 2nd compared to how wildly optimistic we were and predicting landslide victories in 2008 when we were polling single digits.


No, some of us in 2008 were listening to the, "It's New Hampshire, the LIVE FREE OR DIE state."...didn't realize the politics involved, and the target audience that votes there, which the campaign is still apparently ignoring in all states (hence, rallies/speeches at college campuses).

Ignore the older audience, and lose the election.

----------


## thoughtomator

> The realist and pessimist in me are already having trouble containing the optimist


The realist in me had the optimist shoot the pessimist

----------


## SurfsUp

Delegates

----------


## Unknown.User

..

----------


## Sublyminal

> *WE WILL WIN IOWA IF THESE VIDEOS GO VIRAL!*
> 
> DRUDGE THIS:
> When Mitt Romney Came to Town - Part 1 (HQ)
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz7A1ezokY8
> 
> When Mitt Romney Came to Town - Part 2 (HQ)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv9Cjz9zzBI
> 
> ...



You mean NH.

----------


## Unknown.User

..

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

> Predictions aside, what are the actual numbers looking like so far?


 http://www.suffolk.edu/images/conten...nals_Jan_9.pdf
Newt Gingrich ..................................  11%
Jon Huntsman ...................................  13%
Ron Paul ....................................... 20%
Mitt Romney ....................................  33%
Rick Santorum .................................. 10%
Undecided (DO NOT READ) ........................  12%

Edit...
This is a recent poll not actual primary ballots.

----------


## ronpaulitician

> The realist in me had the optimist shoot the pessimist


Give it a few more years (say 4 Obama years or 8 non-Paul GOP years) and you might just be locked up for that.

----------


## Andrew76

I think two things:  realistically, we're in a very good positition for a solid and very respectable 2nd place.  Of course we _want_ 1st place, but we can admit at this point it would be a pleasant surprise.  Then again, even for me, to place in the top 3 again will be nice.  

Those of us who were around for the last election remember what it feels like to get too overexcited and unrealistic about the possibilities and get let down by a 5th place (or worse) showing.  Let's keep our heads down and keep kicking ass, send emails, man the phones, post videos, TALK to people, stay positive, polite and focused.  

Rick Santorum's "win" in Iowa was a total fluke.  He won't even place in the top three in NH.  He is a candidate made entirely of FAIL.  Too young, too stupid and a total holdover from late 80's, early 90's "family values" conservatism.  Yes, please Rick, tell me about how the Federal State is the best apparatus to enforce cultural values you transcendentally preposterous goon.

----------


## fatjohn

Romney 33%
Paul 26%
Huntsman 18%
Santorum 11%
Gingrich 9%
Roemer 1%
Perry 1%
Cain 0%
Bachmann 0%

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

I'm curious. In the most NH polls, have they only polled Republicans?

----------


## jersdream

> I'm curious. In the most NH polls, have they only polled Republicans?


No, they poll lots of independents, since it is open to registered independents. That is why NH polling is so hard, you just don't know what % of independents will show up and vote with a given party.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

i hope frothy finishes above grinch

----------


## Justinfrom1776

Something just stinks about the Huntsman push.. I've said on here before, a close friend of mine was a paid fundraiser for him and picked up and came home about 6 weeks ago after not getting paid for 2 months... She said "Nobody is getting paid here, and we're all leaving".. It's like a fake campaign.  

I'm optimistic and think we'll finish a strong 2nd.  However, I'm a little worried that everyone blasting off on Romney yesterday will shift some votes to his clone, Huntsman.

----------


## EndTheECB

> I'm curious. In the most NH polls, have they only polled Republicans?


Nej, primärvalet är "öppet" vilket innebär att de även mäter independents och demokrater.

----------


## nowwearefree

my prediction
mitt 37%
ron 21%
huntsman 20%

i dun have much hope with Americans if i'm being honest 
majority are pretty ignorant

i really hope we come in 2nd , i think huntsman will definitely be surging

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Så även demokrater? So even democrats? 

How many democrats do you guys think will participate? 

PS. You don't happen to hang around at flashback.org? EndTheECB?

----------


## freneticentropy

What time you think we will  start getting results or projections?

----------


## EndTheECB

> Så även demokrater? So even democrats? 
> 
> How many democrats do you guys think will participate? 
> 
> PS. You don't happen to hang around at flashback.org? EndTheECB?


According to the polling institutions the Rep. prim. voters are made up by approximately 30-45% independents. My guess is that democrats will turn out in a low number, probably single digits and that they'll predominantly support Jon Huntsman. 

Yes, I was until the Neocon-Romney-nobrainers started filling the thread with crap.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Which is 100% unacceptable for a campaign that is "in it to win it." and has MILLIONS of dollars.  Many around here called the Santorum surge, as it was apparent from how the media was talking about him. Many predicted the same treatment with Huntsman, and it appears the media enjoys giving positive free air time to candidates, as long as it is not RP. Why the campaign has not sunk the other campaigns fully, is beyond me.


Really?  You're going to blame the campaign for "not sinking the other campaigns fully"?  What do you expect them to do?  They can't force people to not like Jon Huntsman or Rick Santorum, ffs.  Some people are going to like the other candidates no matter what our campaign says.  It's laughable that you think it's so black and white and we can just take down the others whenever we want.  The media has a little to do with this, too, ya know.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I'm just wondering something...if John McCain won New Hampshire 4 years ago, why can't RP's campaign win first 4 years later, leaving MR in second like 4 years ago?
> 
> I seriously hope the campaign is dropping MILLIONS in South Carolina, because if we don't get a 1st in either New Hampshire or SC, curtains it is....


That's not true.  This is not 2008.  All states are proportional this time, so it is harder for any candidate to win with the first few states.  Plus, if nobody else can compete anymore, we will become the anti-romney and get most of that vote.  There are a lot of promising states for us, we just have to wait awhile.  Although I'm not getting my hopes up, I think we can be a big factor in the GOP convention at least.

----------


## kathy88

Acoording to a google search this morning, here are the results. WTF? 

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-a...w=1639&bih=771

----------


## happyphilter

If anyone is too bored waiting for results there's always C-span to call.

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

I did the c-span calls back in 07 and loved doing it. I find what works best for me now is the LOCAL campaigning. I swear when there are a few of you  versus just YOU it just changes your DRIVE because you are apart of something. I hope he does well in NH and beyond because we are in this for the long haul and will be taking the nomination.

Ron Paul for the win!

Individual Liberty is only possible by living Individual Responsibility

----------


## No Free Beer

Ron 28
Romney 27
Huntsman 18

Who curres about the rest...

----------


## No Free Beer

UPSET!

----------


## hazek

> It's amazing how pessimistic we are now when polling 2nd compared to how wildly optimistic we were and predicting landslide victories in 2008 when we were polling single digits.


A date with reality will do that to you.

----------


## hazek

dupe, caused by the forum laging

----------


## fisharmor

My prediction:
Romney: 42%
Huntsman: 31%
Gingrich: 28%
Paul: 17%
Santorum: 12%

Further, I predict that Paul will be winning the totals for the first thirty minutes, giving MSM enough time to a) badmouth him openly and b) give the officials the time they need to produce the numbers above.
Also, the only people that will publicly notice that this totals 130% will be bloggers.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Are they voting right now? Or is this one of those wait until 7 p.m. things again?

----------


## TheLasersShadow

I got a feeling that Huntsman is going to do very well because no one has attacked him on anything that I know of we might even lose second because of it. I really wish someone had done at least one ad on him ... Personally I don't even know how to go after him. I know Collins posted a sheet on him but I can't find or remember what was on it. 

If I don't know whats wrong / negatives with Huntsman then 95% of the electorate doesn't ether. PROBLEM!! thats not good as I follow things decently closely SO ... I think I have to predict that Huntsman is going to be neck and neck with Paul challenging him closely for second. Mitt takes top but not by as much.

----------


## tempest

Guys the voting has started, so is there a New Hampshire live results website (presumably this is not a caucous but a real mass vote so there are "exit polls" being counted by someone???

----------


## happyphilter

> My prediction:
> Romney: 42%
> Huntsman: 31%
> Gingrich: 28%
> Paul: 17%
> Santorum: 12%
> 
> Further, I predict that Paul will be winning the totals for the first thirty minutes, giving MSM enough time to a) badmouth him openly and b) give the officials the time they need to produce the numbers above.
> Also, the only people that will publicly notice that this totals 130% will be bloggers.


Those numbers most defiantly do not add up. I do agree however that Ron Paul will come out strong because of the energetic voters, however I believe we have reached the point where we a more traditional voter base as well.

----------


## fatjohn

> Those numbers most defiantly do not add up. I do agree however that Ron Paul will come out strong because of the energetic voters, however I believe we have reached the point where we a more traditional voter base as well.


The MSM will spin the 130% being so due to record turnout.

----------


## fatjohn

When do the results start coming in?

----------


## fatjohn

> When do the results start coming in?


^^This^^

----------


## RabbitMan

We are all waiting as eagerly as you.

----------


## asurfaholic

> Which is 100% unacceptable for a campaign that is "in it to win it." and has MILLIONS of dollars.  Many around here called the Santorum surge, as it was apparent from how the media was talking about him. Many predicted the same treatment with Huntsman, and it appears the media enjoys giving positive free air time to candidates, as long as it is not RP. Why the zacampaign has not sunk the other campaigns fully, is beyond me.


I logged in just to neg rep you, seems that your goal is to bring negativity to the table. I don't know how hard it is to understand that ron paul can't just "sink" other campaigns at will. But try he has, and Paul picks his battles wisely - he sunk the perry ferry, he sunk the grinch wrench, and he has a powerful ad playing in sc aimed at wiping up the frothy off everyones faces.

Take your negativity elsewhere, we are doing phenomenal and everyone knows it.

----------


## tuggy24g

> When do the results start coming in?


You wont know anything until after 8PM

----------


## fatjohn

> You wont know anything until after 8PM


+ rep!

----------


## speciallyblend

actually exit polls are pretty good so we should start knowing or having an idea by late afternoon or early evening. edit unless it is real close.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

wont anybody know ANYTHING before 8pm?

----------


## speciallyblend

> wont anybody know ANYTHING before 8pm?


exit polls will give us a good idea unless it is real close.

----------


## ctiger2

Already heard on NPR: Obama 3, Romney 2, Huntsman 2, Gingrich 1, Paul 1

Supposedly this small city has picked the winner since 60's.

----------


## Kords21

So, a tie would point toward a brokered convention?

----------


## Raudsarw

> So, a tie would point toward a brokered convention?


It points towards nothing. Those 9 people aren't wizards.

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

> It points towards nothing. Those 9 people aren't wizards.



aaahhahaha

i spit pepsi all over my keyboard, nice.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Already heard on NPR: Obama 3, Romney 2, Huntsman 2, Gingrich 1, Paul 1
> 
> Supposedly this small city has picked the winner since 60's.


those are old they were out this morning around 1230am

officially we are in 2nd place with the other lil town that voted.

----------


## MMXII

We run very strong here today. This State responds well to a "Liberty" message. The polls are all over the place. We contend here and show the country that it's a 2 man race out of NH.

----------


## slamhead

> 2-2 as in 4 people ?? lol  This is a mockery.  Fox News:  Breaking:  2 people go Romney and 2 go Huntsman.  What a f*#@*# joke.


I think they mean executives of the MSM split their votes 2-2 for Romney and Huntsman.

----------


## LiveForHonortune

From the way the media is reporting it seems it will be

Romney 40%
Huntsman 15%
Gingrich 9%
Santorum 8%
Perry 1%
Ron Paul 0%

In fact, Ron Paul is not even on the ballot or polls.

----------


## Xenophage

Ron Paul will get third place again, and less than 20%.  Bank on it.

----------


## ross11988

> Ron Paul will get third place again, and less than 20%.  Bank on it.


Hate to agree with you, but im leaning toward that also.

----------


## floridasun1983

I think Romney will win but he will falter from the lofty 40% he had days ago (and that may be the narrative we need to gain momentum), but anything less than a 20%+ second place finish by Dr. Paul seriously jeopardizes the campaign.

----------


## Ssd

If Paul gets third, unfortunately he'll be phased out by the media. They'll say that he has a strong core of supporters but not enough to win the nomination or even contend for it. I hope to God the polls are wrong and Paul is within 5 points of Romney but I guess the undecided usually are for the frontrunner so Romney will likely end up with 40% with Paul barely breaking 20%.

Romney will then be given an opportunity to call for the party to unite behind him against Obama now and I think it likely will save for Gingrich and Santorum. They'll call Paul a distraction and someone who's only in it for himself.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> I think Romney will win but he will falter from the lofty 40% he had days ago (and that may be the narrative we need to gain momentum), but anything less than a 20%+ second place finish by Dr. Paul seriously jeopardizes the campaign.


Um. no

----------


## EBounding

If Huntsman gets 2nd, Romney's going to run away with the nomination.

----------


## Travlyr

> I think Romney will win but he will falter from the lofty 40% he had days ago (and that may be the narrative we need to gain momentum), but anything less than a 20%+ second place finish by Dr. Paul seriously jeopardizes the campaign.


No. The revolution for liberty is gaining momentum. There is no stopping it ... it is worldwide.

----------


## Qdog

My prediction:  Perry will get 4% and get a huge media "surge"  because he has quadrupled his support over night.  Perry will then go on to win SC.

----------


## Travlyr

> If Paul gets third, unfortunately he'll be phased out by the media. They'll say that he has a strong core of supporters but not enough to win the nomination or even contend for it. I hope to God the polls are wrong and Paul is within 5 points of Romney but I guess the undecided usually are for the frontrunner so Romney will likely end up with 40% with Paul barely breaking 20%.
> 
> Romney will then be given an opportunity to call for the party to unite behind him against Obama now and I think it likely will save for Gingrich and Santorum. They'll call Paul a distraction and someone who's only in it for himself.


Media is irrelevant. What counts is the number of delegates.

----------


## cdw

> Ron Paul will get third place again, and less than 20%.  Bank on it.


Agreed. They aren't going to let Paul get second to Romney, and if they do, they'll make sure Romney is first by a mile. They have to keep up the narrative that Romney is far and away the front runner and that the voters should just give up and support him in landslide fashion (so that Paul won't gain the necessary delegates). The whole media will be pushing this soon enough. They don't want people to think that Paul has a chance.

It'll either be something like: Romney 31%, Huntsman 21%, Paul 20%  or  Romney 41%, Paul 19% Huntsman 17%.

----------


## ohgodno

A third place finish will reinforce the media narrative (Ron Paul can't win, or even be runner up) - it seems like we'll be seeing a variety of #2 finishers in the early states (with the mainstream hoping none of the #2 finishers are Dr. Paul). 

The #2 finishers will be Romney's choices for VP - depending on what demographic the party would most want to compete with Obama for. With that I'm predicting a Hunt #2 finish here in NH and a Perry or Grinch #2 in SC.

So they'd choose Santorum if they want to make a joke of the GOP (if they think they need the hardcore Neocons), Huntsman if they want "moderates", Perry/Grinch if they want faux Tea Partiers. All running with the establishment choice: Romney.

----------


## fisharmor

Can we at least see some post 8pm numbers before everyone starts going negative again?
The campaign isn't going to be over no matter what happens.
Everyone knows that even if he gets first, he's still going to suck in Florida and South Carolina.
This is very much an attrition process here.  The world got to see this process dragged out to its bitter end on the Democrat side four years ago, and there's no reason to believe that this isn't going to happen this time.
Paul has money, he has supporters, and his base is growing every single day.
Mittens has money.  And everyone hates him.

For Pete's sake, chin up!  If things go horribly wrong today, _it is still not over._

----------


## Ssd

Paul better be ready to given a mind-blowing speech tonight. His staff should have several speeches ready depending on the results. If he does really well and comes close to winning, Paul should talk about him being the only guy to challenge Romney and that he's tied with Obama in the polls (electability). If its a far second, Paul should ask conservatives to unite behind him as he brings together independents and Republicans because of his economic policy. If its third or worse, Paul better be ready to drop some nuclear bombs about the media and how they are tied in with the corporatism, federal reserve, and military-industrial complex and then point to the other candidates as being puppets for corporate interests. Even if it doesn't help him, it sure will be his version of revenge as it make the GOP establishment look like whores.

----------


## blazeKing

#3 isn't as bad as we make it out to be...we'd still be the only one to finish along with Romney in the top 3 twice for the first two caucus/primary.  The others are just flailing for attention and they will fail.  The media has no one left after this to prop up to knock down Paul.  The others don't have long term potential like Paul and Romney or the money  to do it.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Already heard on NPR: Obama 3, Romney 2, Huntsman 2, Gingrich 1, Paul 1
> 
> Supposedly this small city has picked the winner since 60's.


No way.  Also, someone asked earlier why no campaign ever focused on Dixville Notch.  Here is a story that simultaneously gives lie to both these claims:  http://news.google.com/newspapers?ni...g=6370,3797381

In 1992, Andre Marrou campaigned actively in Dixville Notch, and he won it, but he did not go on to win the day, nor the Presidency.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

While I agree that what the media spins will help or hurt us, in the end Dr. Paul is shooting for delegates.  As most of the other candidates start dropping, whatever delegates they have garnered will be "unbound" and up for grabs.  This is really only a race between Romney and Paul.  None of the other candidates will make it to the end so we need to be sly as a fox and get those delegates...

So if Huntsman gets delegates, our guys need to be begging to be "Huntsman delegates".  That way when he drops out, these unbound delegates can support the good doctor...

----------


## floridasun1983

> Media is irrelevant. What counts is the number of delegates.


Seriously, the media is irrelevant?  How do you explain the media created Santorum surge in Iowa?  The media is many things, but irrlevent is certainly not one of them.

----------


## Havax

> Paul better be ready to given a mind-blowing speech tonight.


Don't count on it. He'll go up there and shoot from the hip as usual and say the same things. He doesn't really know how to be political which is both a blessing and a curse.

----------


## BuddyRey

Why is everybody talking about a 3rd place finish?  We're running 2nd right now aren't we?

Sure, there's something to be said for not getting our hopes up too high, but we also shouldn't start a pity party lest we know there'll be just cause for one.

----------


## PastaRocket848

> Why is everybody talking about a 3rd place finish?  We're running 2nd right now aren't we?
> 
> Sure, there's something to be said for not getting our hopes up too high, but we also shouldn't start a pity party lest we know there'll be just cause for one.


no, we're not.  we're in the margin of error for 2nd, with huntsman tracking up and paul tracking down.  it's better to expect 3rd and get 2nd than to expect 2nd and get 3rd.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## ohgodno

The media push the narratives. 

The campaign's job is to supply the good ones and combat the ones that reflect poorly on the candidate.

They've been doing a poor job combating and redirecting the bad narratives to make them positive. The biggest issue is the foreign policy questions; the quicker they can find the correct way to frame the non-interventionist philosophy to make it palpable to traditional conservatives the better as this is the demographic Dr. Paul most needs. The neocons are lost and always will be - but appealing to conservatives is the way to beat them.

The foreign policy arguments - even though they're based 100% in fact - are weak for one reason and one reason only: they make it seem likeDr. Paul is totally anti-war and will let anyone attack the country. We all know this to be untrue, but this is the narrative that is constantly drilled into people.

Dr. Paul needs to stress further that he WILL protect the country, appear strong while stressing agressive wars are not the way to defend the country. The saying goes: offense wins games but defense wins championships.

----------


## SilentBull

> Why is everybody talking about a 3rd place finish?  We're running 2nd right now aren't we?
> 
> Sure, there's something to be said for not getting our hopes up too high, but we also shouldn't start a pity party lest we know there'll be just cause for one.


Because they are doing the same thing they did in Iowa.

----------


## Travlyr

> Seriously, the media is irrelevant?  How do you explain the media created Santorum surge in Iowa?  The media is many things, but irrlevent is certainly not one of them.


Yes, irrelevant. The only people paying attention to them are still asleep. Seriously, the war economy that the media promotes is a horrible way to live life. The counterfeit fiat money scheme that they promote impoverishes people and enriches others. It is a criminal organization. The media is a front for all of that. 

Already, literate people have quit paying attention to media shills and their lies. Before long everybody is going to see the liars for who they are. It is the 21st century. We all have the truth machine at out fingertips.

People are waking up to the truth. The truth is well stated by Former Federal Reserve Chairman Alan Greenspan,



> "In the absence of the gold standard, there is no way to protect savings from confiscation through inflation. There is no safe store of value. If there were, the government would have to make its holding illegal, as was done in the case of gold. The financial policy of the welfare state requires that there be no way for the owners of wealth to protect themselves. This is the shabby secret of the welfare statists' tirades against gold. Deficit spending is simply a scheme for the 'hidden' confiscation of wealth. Gold stands in the way of this insidious process. It stands as a protector of property rights." - Alan Greenspan, Gold and Economic Freedom


The only question is: When will you wake up? Before they take your life savings or after?

----------


## radiofriendly

Of course I'll be right here too - I'm running a Live Blog over at my website, 

http://iroots.org/2012/01/09/live-bl...e-primary-day/

----------


## rightcoast

> Yes, irrelevant. The only people paying attention to them are still asleep ... The only question is: When will you wake up? Before they take your life savings or after?


So ... only 9.5 out of 10 people pay any attention to a form of mainstream media. :\

Read those words again. "Mainstream media." 

People don't call it that because it is "irrelevant". 

I know, I know ... wake up sheeple!!!tildeone

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> So ... only 9.5 out of 10 people pay any attention to a form of mainstream media. :\
> 
> Read those words again. "Mainstream media." 
> 
> People don't call it that because it is "irrelevant". 
> 
> I know, I know ... wake up sheeple!!!tildeone


   The Fox News fans don't even think Fox is mainstream media, they think that term only applies to liberal networks so when you see a poll that asks people if they trust the mainstream media keep in mind that Fox fans do not consider their network as a part of the mainstream media thus rendering the results of such polls worthless.

----------


## Tod

http://livewire.wmur.com/Event/New_H...ection_Results

currently:

Romney ,  Mitt

 7
 37%


 Paul ,  Ron
 GOP
 5
 26%


 Huntsman ,  Jon
 GOP
 4
 21%


 Gingrich ,  Newt
 GOP
 2
 11%


 Perry ,  Rick
 GOP
 1
 5%


 Bachmann ,  Michele
 GOP
 0
 0%


 Santorum ,  Rick
 GOP
 0
 0%


 Betzler ,  Bear
 GOP
 0
 0%


sorry for the formatting....

----------


## Esoteric

Why aren't there any entrance polls?

----------


## specsaregood

> The Fox News fans don't even think Fox is mainstream media, they think that term only applies to liberal networks


How is foxnews not a liberal network?

----------


## Esoteric

> Mitt Romney	7	36.8%	
> Ron Paul	5	26.3%	
> Jon Huntsman	4	21.1%	
> Newt Gingrich	2	10.5%	
> Rick Perry	1	5.3%	
> 
> This might indicate how the race will turn out...


Margin of Error +/- 50%

----------


## blazeKing

> Why aren't there any entrance polls?


Not happening until the polls close so the media doesn't influence the election (any more than they already do,)

----------


## KEEF

> http://livewire.wmur.com/Event/New_H...ection_Results


Thanks for the link, I've been searching the web for a while trying to find one.

+1

----------


## Kords21

Apparently sign waving does work, at least in one case

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/s...165307864.html

----------


## Maximus

> Apparently sign waving does work, at least in one case
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/s...165307864.html


Of course it works to an extent.  There's a reason companies pay millions and millions for billboards and signwavers on corners.

----------


## SchleckBros

Outside the Manchester polling place

----------


## Expatriate

> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/s...165307864.html


*
"He was the only one represented here," Carrier said, referring to the lone Paul supporter holding a sign outside the McDonough School. "I usually make up my mind at the poll."*

I'm glad he voted for Ron Paul, but truly I wish people like this didn't vote at all. If you know so little about who and what you're voting for that you have to decide at the poll...  well that is incredibly irresponsible. You are deciding the future of this country and every other country that we meddle with and/or bomb. Actual human lives can be destroyed or saved depending on the result.

This is a life and death decision, not some American Idol contest.

----------


## tsetsefly

> *
> "He was the only one represented here," Carrier said, referring to the lone Paul supporter holding a sign outside the McDonough School. "I usually make up my mind at the poll."*
> 
> I'm glad he voted for Ron Paul, but truly I wish people like this didn't vote at all. If you know so little about who and what you're voting for that you have to decide at the poll...  well that is incredibly irresponsible. You are deciding the future of this country and every other country that we meddle with and/or bomb. Actual human lives can be destroyed or saved depending on the result.
> 
> This is a life and death decision, not some American Idol contest.


my thoughts exactly... I mean really...

----------


## JamesButabi

> Outside the Manchester polling place


Awesome!

----------


## Sarge

I read all the comments on the article, and it is about every Ron Paul vote getting out to vote in NH now. No I didn't vote excuses tomorrow or next year.

Remember most early voting took place a while ago, so that might also help Dr. Paul. ie, before all the fake media surges.

----------


## mikeforliberty

I've been sitting here thinking about Romney and Huntsman.  I think a Huntsman surge in NH is good for us.  His votes will probably come mostly from the Romney votes. In NH here are the ideological splits:

Romney / Huntsman
Gingrich / Santorum / Perry
Ron Paul

This looks pretty good to me considering we have polled in second place for so long and our voters won't split so easily for anyone else. Huntsman may take away enough votes from Romney to put us in 1st.

----------


## BUSHLIED

Ron is now a Ward 1 drumming up support!!!

----------


## Kluge

What? Their polls are open and in at least two precincts, closed, or am I missing something? http://livewire.wmur.com/Event/New_H...ection_Results shows two precincts already reporting. 37% Romney, 26% Ron, 21 Hunstman, 11% Newt.... out of 19 votes total. Maybe the precinct [in very small communities] had all their registered voters vote?

----------


## r3volution

goggle reporting 1% ?



Results for New Hampshire Republican Primary (U.S. Presidential Primary)
Jan 10, 2012 (1% of precincts reporting)
Mitt Romney	7	36.8%	
Ron Paul	5	26.3%	
Jon Huntsman	4	21.1%	
Newt Gingrich	2	10.5%	
Rick Perry	1	5.3%

----------


## kahless

Foxnews had live coverage of the 9 votes being counted just after midnight last night.  The remaining 10 votes from the other precincts came shortly afterwards.

----------


## Kluge

Anyone know where I can find the Dem results? I can totally imagine Supreme taking over Obama in NH where almost nobody will be voting.

----------


## musicmax

> goggle reporting 1% ?
> 
> 
> 
> Results for New Hampshire Republican Primary (U.S. Presidential Primary)
> Jan 10, 2012 (1% of precincts reporting)
> Mitt Romney	7	36.8%	
> Ron Paul	5	26.3%	
> Jon Huntsman	4	21.1%	
> ...


Hart's Location and Dixville Notch vote very early (DN at midnight).

----------


## Davy Crockett

New Hampshire - County Vote Results

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/files/e...CTION=POLITICS

----------


## Kluge

> New Hampshire - County Vote Results
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/files/e...CTION=POLITICS


Thanks. 13/13 votes for Obama  -- looks like Supreme was only able to secure write-in status.

----------


## Esoteric

WHERE are the ENTRANCE POLLS?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Vermine Supreme will win the Dem Primary in a landslide. Who wouldn't want free ponies?

----------


## fatjohn

> *
> "He was the only one represented here," Carrier said, referring to the lone Paul supporter holding a sign outside the McDonough School. "I usually make up my mind at the poll."*
> 
> I'm glad he voted for Ron Paul, but truly I wish people like this didn't vote at all. If you know so little about who and what you're voting for that you have to decide at the poll...  well that is incredibly irresponsible. You are deciding the future of this country and every other country that we meddle with and/or bomb. Actual human lives can be destroyed or saved depending on the result.
> 
> This is a life and death decision, not some American Idol contest.

----------


## rich34

Exit polls used to  be very reliable until W. came along. Funny how thats is...

----------


## KingNothing

Do we know the areas/counties Paul is strongest in?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> So ... only 9.5 out of 10 people pay any attention to a form of mainstream media. :\
> 
> Read those words again. "Mainstream media." 
> 
> People don't call it that because it is "irrelevant". 
> 
> I know, I know ... wake up sheeple!!!tildeone


9.5 out of 10 in 2008.

7.4 out of 10 in 2012.

I call that progress.

----------


## eduardo89

Are there any exit polls?

----------


## unknown

> Exit polls used to  be very reliable until W. came along. Funny how thats is...


Interesting point.

We NEVER hear about exit polls anymore... or do we?

----------


## Esoteric

> Are there any exit polls?


THIS.  Shem?

----------


## One Last Battle!

> if the percentages hold steady in the next 24 hours--- is this to be a 5, 4, 3 split in terms of delegates for the top three?
> if mitt romney has five delegates in tampa from N.H and dr. ron paul has four to huntsman's three... i will not be in shock!


Doubtful. Those were northern towns, and I suspect we'll do better in the north.

Remember when we were leading with 50% or something in Iowa (because they started with the east where we do better I think)?

----------


## Havax

Ron did best in Grafton and Coos in 08. Seems to do best on the western side of NH.

http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2008/pri...ults/state/#NH

----------


## thehungarian

I don't know how I'm going to survive the night. My liquor has disappeared. /panicmode

----------


## randomname

> WHERE are the ENTRANCE POLLS?


I think airing them during voting may have been ruled illegal for unfairly influencing elections

----------


## KingNothing

> I think airing them during voting may have been ruled illegal for unfairly influencing elections


That is correct, I think.

....which is insane.  People decide who to vote for so that they can be on the winning team?  Really?

I'm not even saying it's untrue.  It obviously isn't.  People bandwagon vote.  That is completely, undeniably, insane.

----------


## affa

> That is correct, I think.
> 
> ....which is insane.  People decide who to vote for so that they can be on the winning team?  Really?
> 
> I'm not even saying it's untrue.  It obviously isn't.  People bandwagon vote.  That is completely, undeniably, insane.


I've told this story on this forum before, but it's worth repeating.

About a decade ago, I worked for a well known company with a well known website.  I worked in IT.   A manager was on our website, doing a poll.   It was for something silly, like 'Name your favorite cuisine'... something of that level of personal choice and utter unimportance.   I was at his desk, and watched him as he clicked 'See Results', audibly said 'Ahhhh.', clicked back, and voted for what had been the top pick.

Something felt off, something in the way he said 'Ahhh.'   So I asked him, directly, 'Did you just check the results before you picked your own favorite?'.   His response, totally serious (because we had a full discussion afterwards) was:
"I wanted to make sure I picked the right answer."

That, my friends, is how some people think.  My confidence in us as a people dropped significantly that day.   He did not care about his own personal preference; he legitimately thought it was better to be 'right', and therefore fit in, than go with his gut.

----------


## pauliticalfan

http://ohpcenter.org/editorials.php?nav=20120110a

Just found this "exit poll", have no clue whether it's legitimate or not. If it is, it looks like Huntsman is kicking some serious ass, which irritates me to no end. Thoughts on whether or not this is real?

----------


## J-Reg

> I've told this story on this forum before, but it bears repeating.
> 
> About a decade ago, I worked for a well known company with a well known website.  I worked in IT.   A manager was on our website, doing a poll.   It was for something silly, like 'Name your favorite cuisine'... something of that level of personal choice and utter unimportance.   I was at his desk, and watched him as he clicked 'See Results', audibly said 'Ahhhh.', clicked back, and voted for what had been the top pick.
> 
> Something felt off, something in the way he say 'Ahhh.'   So I asked him, directly, 'Did you just check the results before you picked your own favorite?'.   His response, totally serious (because we had a full discussion afterwards) was:
> "I wanted to make sure I picked the right answer."
> 
> That, my friends, is how some people think.  My confidence in us as a people dropped significantly that day.   He did not care about his own personal preference; he legitimately thought it was better to be 'right', and therefore fit in, than go with his gut.


 That......that.......that.......that's just....... *head explodes*

----------


## tbone717

> I've told this story on this forum before, but it bears repeating.
> 
> About a decade ago, I worked for a well known company with a well known website.  I worked in IT.   A manager was on our website, doing a poll.   It was for something silly, like 'Name your favorite cuisine'... something of that level of personal choice and utter unimportance.   I was at his desk, and watched him as he clicked 'See Results', audibly said 'Ahhhh.', clicked back, and voted for what had been the top pick.
> 
> Something felt off, something in the way he say 'Ahhh.'   So I asked him, directly, 'Did you just check the results before you picked your own favorite?'.   His response, totally serious (because we had a full discussion afterwards) was:
> "I wanted to make sure I picked the right answer."
> 
> That, my friends, is how some people think.  My confidence in us as a people dropped significantly that day.   He did not care about his own personal preference; he legitimately thought it was better to be 'right', and therefore fit in, than go with his gut.


It's human nature really. I don't fault people for it as much as I just see it as it is what it is.  Probably just my age, I have gotten past the point of being idealistic and have embraced realism.  

In the context we are working for here, we need to position Paul as the candidate that everyone is voting for so that those who vote for the winner, will see our man as the winner.

----------


## thoughtomator

> That......that.......that.......that's just....... *head explodes*


that's SOP for middle management... if you've ever worked in a large enterprise you know the worst thing a manager can do is get noticed

----------


## eleganz

How do you guys think today's Suffolk poll will play into the results?

----------


## thehungarian

Fear not, liberty warriors! The liquor has been found and all shall be right with the world tonight.

----------


## randomname

this is promising... Huntsman all the way at the bottom:

DRUDGE READERS IN NH VOTE:

ROMNEY: 29%
PAUL: 29%
SANTORUM 17%
GINGRICH 15%
HUNTSMAN 8%

----------


## pauliticalfan

CNN saying it's a close battle for second. This isn't official, but considering they do have access to exit polls, brace yourself guys.

----------


## KingNothing

> I've told this story on this forum before, but it bears repeating.
> 
> About a decade ago, I worked for a well known company with a well known website.  I worked in IT.   A manager was on our website, doing a poll.   It was for something silly, like 'Name your favorite cuisine'... something of that level of personal choice and utter unimportance.   I was at his desk, and watched him as he clicked 'See Results', audibly said 'Ahhhh.', clicked back, and voted for what had been the top pick.
> 
> Something felt off, something in the way he say 'Ahhh.'   So I asked him, directly, 'Did you just check the results before you picked your own favorite?'.   His response, totally serious (because we had a full discussion afterwards) was:
> "I wanted to make sure I picked the right answer."
> 
> That, my friends, is how some people think.  My confidence in us as a people dropped significantly that day.   He did not care about his own personal preference; he legitimately thought it was better to be 'right', and therefore fit in, than go with his gut.



HAHHAA!

That is tremendous.

----------


## KingNothing

> that's SOP for middle management... if you've ever worked in a large enterprise you know the worst thing a manager can do is get noticed



Bingo.

----------


## Kords21

Battle for 2nd between Romney and Huntsman? Cool. I kid. I really think Paul is going to pull out 2nd over Huntsman

----------


## Brown Sapper

(edit) crap fooled again

----------


## timshanks1

> CNN saying it's a close battle for second. This isn't official, but considering they do have access to exit polls, brace yourself guys.


Looking more like the Huntsman prop-up campaign worked with flying colors. Hopefully we can edge him out.

----------


## nc4rp

> Media is irrelevant. What counts is the number of delegates.


Doesnt Paul have to WIN 5 states to force a constitutional convention or whatever its called when no one has 50% of the vote to take teh GOP convention to the 2nd round?

----------


## jersdream

Another 3rd place finish in New Hampshire would be devastating. Leading in the polls in Iowa and being 2nd in polls in New Hampshire and getting to 3rd place finishes could only be described as much as that.

----------


## abstrusezincate

I sometimes sit and wonder if the media was actually impartial how well we would do.

If we got the push these others did, we'd win.

----------


## speciallyblend

> CNN saying it's a close battle for second. This isn't official, but considering they do have access to exit polls, brace yourself guys.


cnn also just confessed their exit polls were wrong with hillary and obama.

----------


## BUSHLIED

Interesting.




> The AG's office is looking into reports that someone was attempting to conduct a poll inside voting locations in Manchester, Portsmouth and Dover. According to initial reports from moderators at those locations, voters were being asked to take a survey about issues that mattered to them. The AG's office said that isn't allowed under state law. Read more: http://livewire.wmur.com/Event/New_H...#ixzz1j5jJaVCr

----------


## SilentBull

> Another 3rd place finish in New Hampshire would be devastating. Leading in the polls in Iowa and being 2nd in polls in New Hampshire and getting to 3rd place finishes could only be described as much as that.


I disagree that it would be devastating. They're pumping guys at the last minute. They are out of guys after tonight. They can't pull that crap again. And it is clear their attacks against Ron haven't worked, so what will they do when it's Romney vs Paul???

----------


## SovereignMN

> http://ohpcenter.org/editorials.php?nav=20120110a
> 
> Just found this "exit poll", have no clue whether it's legitimate or not. If it is, it looks like Huntsman is kicking some serious ass, which irritates me to no end. Thoughts on whether or not this is real?


Might be legit but remember...1)  It's an unscientific poll.  2)  This is a Huntsman supporter reporting the results.  3)  Sounds like it was taken early in the day.  The age group clearly shows that the crowd was senior.  Old people wake up at 7am to vote, young people don't.

----------


## Salvial

> I disagree that it would be devastating. They're pumping guys at the last minute. They are out of guys after tonight. They can't pull that crap again. And it is clear their attacks against Ron haven't worked, so what will they do when it's Romney vs Paul???


Exactly! It's important but still small change at this point. Their fodder is running out and we are staying steady - it's always been the plan!

----------


## eleganz

Just on CNN they were showing how many voters were going in undecided because they know RP is the right vote but Romney is the 'beat Obama vote'.  My heart broke when I heard one of the ladies say that.

We are winning the war though, average people are weighing free-thinking vs force-fed propaganda against each other....this is nothing but good news.

We are in this for the long haul!

----------


## jersdream

> http://ohpcenter.org/editorials.php?nav=20120110a
> 
> Just found this "exit poll", have no clue whether it's legitimate or not. If it is, it looks like Huntsman is kicking some serious ass, which irritates me to no end. Thoughts on whether or not this is real?


This is only one polling place, the guy seems to be an amateur..with only 33 people polled.

Huntsman gets 13 according to him
Romney gets 8
Paul gets 6
Santorum 3
Gingrich 3
Perry 1

(because of rounding one of them has one less vote....going off those %'s)

I wouldn't put much stock into it.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

> I disagree that it would be devastating. They're pumping guys at the last minute. They are out of guys after tonight. They can't pull that crap again. And it is clear their attacks against Ron haven't worked, so what will they do when it's Romney vs Paul???


You forgot about Perrys surprise SC surge.

----------


## ababba

> http://ohpcenter.org/editorials.php?nav=20120110a
> 
> Just found this "exit poll", have no clue whether it's legitimate or not. If it is, it looks like Huntsman is kicking some serious ass, which irritates me to no end. Thoughts on whether or not this is real?


A 33 observation poll has a "margin of error" or a 95% confidence interval 4 times as wide as a 500 observation poll (the accuracy rises with the square root of the sample size). If standard margin of error is 4%, this poll should have a 16% margin of error.

----------


## Acala

Unless Dr. Paul gets slaughtered in NH, I see more candidates dropping out and the field narrowing to Ron Paul and Romney Corp.  And then it goes the distance.

----------


## specsaregood

> Doesnt Paul have to WIN 5 states to force a constitutional convention or whatever its called when no one has 50% of the vote to take teh GOP convention to the 2nd round?


in that respect, iowa hasn't even been won yet. the straw poll was meaningless, ia will be won at the state convention by the delegates.

----------


## bt53

> Unless Dr. Paul gets slaughtered in NH, I see more candidates dropping out and the field narrowing to Ron Paul and Romney Corp.  And then it goes the distance.


This.  Newt's given up on actually campaigning for himself and decided to get into a "who's more corrupt" brawl with Romney.  Santorum's already slipping and isn't on the ballots in key states/lacks resources.  I'd expect the media to perhaps try to pump Perry up one last time since it's been a while since he's been flavor of the week.

----------


## Travlyr

> Doesnt Paul have to WIN 5 states to force a constitutional convention or whatever its called when no one has 50% of the vote to take teh GOP convention to the 2nd round?


I don't know about that. I didn't really get that said right. What I meant was that the media is irrelevant to me because I no longer believe the lies they tell about fiat money and the war economy. The mainstream media promotions are in their last days whether Ron Paul wins the GOP nomination or not. Sound money, peace, and truth will win eventually ... when enough people realize that media has duped them ... the question remaining is: When will critical mass awakening be reached?

----------


## libertybrewcity

I sense a strong second place finish for Dr Paul or a narrow 1st.

Source: I am a wizard.

----------


## voytechs

I went through this 4 years ago and was very disappointed with NH. They talk a lot about liberty, but don't walk the talk

----------


## affa

> Another 3rd place finish in New Hampshire would be devastating. Leading in the polls in Iowa and being 2nd in polls in New Hampshire and getting to 3rd place finishes could only be described as much as that.


No.   A second or third place finish is fine.   Huntsman has no more legs than Santorum did, and will fall.   The story here is one of consistency.  People surge, then fall.  Romney stays consistent.  Ron Paul rises.

Obviously, I'd prefer a first or second place finish.  But if Huntsman wins?  Big deal.  It'll hurt Santorum far more (for dropping 2+ places) than it hurts us (for staying solid).

----------


## DRHChi

> I went through this 4 years ago and was very disappointed with NH. They talk a lot about liberty, but don't walk the talk


My impression of NH completely changed that day 4 years ago. I couldn't believe how little support they showed for Paul. "Live Free Or Die" doesn't mean much to them apparently. Lets see if they redeem themselves today but my optimism is tempered.

----------


## ross11988

> No.   A second or third place finish is fine.   Huntsman has no more legs than Santorum did, and will fall.   The story here is one of consistency.  People surge, then fall.  Romney stays consistent.  Ron Paul rises.
> 
> Obviously, I'd prefer a first or second place finish.  But if Huntsman wins?  Big deal.  It'll hurt Santorum far more (for dropping 2+ places) than it hurts us (for staying solid).


I disagree, the campaign needs money. It needed the million dollar days that Santorum got right after Iowa. People are losing hope. WE MUST PLACE 2ND! AND BY A GOOD MARGIN

----------


## Xenophage

> I went through this 4 years ago and was very disappointed with NH. They talk a lot about liberty, but don't walk the talk


We were all extremely disappointed in NH four years ago, but you should remember that the newsletter story broke a week before the NH primary and it cost Ron Paul lots of support.  We also had unrealistic expectations, with people saying over and over again how useless polls were as an indicator of what his actual vote would be, that he would outperform expectations... when the final results came in, he actually underperformed.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> waltershapiroPD: Results of my very unscientific exit poll in Ward 5 in gritty Goffstown: Paul (16), Romney (9), Huntsman (7), Santorum (4). Newt/Perry: Zip.


Doesn't mean much, but hey, at least we have some votes!

----------


## rodo1776

> My impression of NH completely changed that day 4 years ago. I couldn't believe how little support they showed for Paul. "Live Free Or Die" doesn't mean much to them apparently. Lets see if they redeem themselves today but my optimism is tempered.



I think that as of around 9:00Pm Eastern time tonight this may be the new New Hampshire license plate. Sadly. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/expd/6673380621/lightbox/

----------


## Babylon

> This.  Newt's given up on actually campaigning for himself and decided to get into a "who's more corrupt" brawl with Romney.  Santorum's already slipping and isn't on the ballots in key states/lacks resources.  I'd expect the media to perhaps try to pump Perry up one last time since it's been a while since he's been flavor of the week.


I hate having to ask this.
I feel like some old Grandma on AOL asking what "LOL" means....

Nevertheless, my curiosity has got the best of me....

Can someone tell me what the "THIS" means?!

It's driving me nuts!!

----------


## bt53

> I hate having to ask this.
> I feel like some old Grandma on AOL asking what "LOL" means....
> 
> Nevertheless, my curiosity has got the best of me....
> 
> Can someone tell me what the "THIS" means?!
> 
> It's driving me nuts!!


It's just kind of internet shorthand for 'I agree' with an added emphasis.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Come on guys, what defeatism in this thread.  Buck up.  We have yet begun to fight!!!

----------


## affa

> I hate having to ask this.
> I feel like some old Grandma on AOL asking what "LOL" means....
> 
> Nevertheless, my curiosity has got the best of me....
> 
> Can someone tell me what the "THIS" means?!
> 
> It's driving me nuts!!


About the same as QFT does ("quote for truth").  It means the respondent stands by the text they are quoting.

----------


## DRHChi

> Come on guys, what defeatism in this thread.  Buck up.  We have yet begun to fight!!!


Here's hoping. I wish the free state project had developed further. Then we'd have a real reason to doubt the polls.

----------


## Miss Annie

> I hate having to ask this.
> I feel like some old Grandma on AOL asking what "LOL" means....
> 
> Nevertheless, my curiosity has got the best of me....
> 
> Can someone tell me what the "THIS" means?!
> 
> It's driving me nuts!!


I am always running into this stuff too!  LOL= Laugh out Loud

Anyone want to tell me what "QFT" means?

----------


## affa

> Come on guys, what defeatism in this thread.  Buck up.  We have yet begun to fight!!!


The sky is falling!   The sky is falling!

Deep breath! We're doing amazing!

----------


## Miss Annie

> About the same as QFT does ("quote for truth").  It means the respondent stands by the text they are quoting.


I was still posting when you added!  Thanks for the heads up!!

----------


## bt53

I personally expect to see a large turn out from the college RP crowd, it's a better format than Iowa and the independant streak in NH is vastly different than the values voters blocs in the midwest.

----------


## affa

nm.
(nevermind, lol)

----------


## UK4Paul

> About the same as QFT does ("quote for truth").  It means the respondent stands by the text they are quoting.


^^ This.

Only perhaps it's a bit stronger. It's like, "I REALLY agree with the statement"

----------


## Captain Shays

I got a lot of positive responses for Ron Paul. One Gingrich supporter before the phones cut off. Blah. Convinced one Democrat to go and register as Republican for Ron Paul.
Got one nice older lady who was called 5 times and said "I am disappointed that a guy like Ron Paul would bug the heck out of me like this. Could you please tell him to stop calling me".

It was fun to talk to people and get such a great response

----------


## abstrusezincate

As an aside, if you ever see modern slang you don't recognize, go to www.urbandictionary.com.  You'll get your answers there, but it gets a little explicit.

----------


## Havax

The campaign dropped the ball with Huntsman just like they did with Santorum. They've released like 6 things today about Huntsman and can tell they think he's a threat. They should've had the foresight to do this the second Iowa ended. Too little too late.

----------


## specsaregood

> Come on guys, what defeatism in this thread.  Buck up.  We have yet begun to fight!!!


apathy is an addictive drug and apathy-heads are always looking for an excuse to drop back out.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Here's a good results source from the Union Leader:

http://www.unionleader.com/section/news0608

----------


## Kluge

> apathy is an addictive drug and apathy-heads are always looking for an excuse to drop back out.


Been a whi1e since I f0und s0mething rea11y sig-w0rthy

----------


## abstrusezincate

http://www.nationalreview.com/corner...y-robert-costa

Not results yet, but reporting in Derry is that everyone is for Ron or Mitt. Most importantly, Huntsman not connecting.

----------


## green73

@nytpolls:

Once again, Ron Paul rocks with the under 30 crowd. Nobody else even comes close. NH #exits

----------


## libertygrl

I believe the number one priority with many voters is to beat Obama.  One woman on CNN who was interviewed said that while she agrees on many issues with Ron Paul, she believes only Romney can beat Obama and was still undecided!   We've got to start pounding out the fact that Ron Paul can also beat Obama.  The media is doing a better job of making people believe otherwise!

----------


## Travlyr

We'll soon learn which candidate has a ceiling and which one has momentum year over year.

Republicans
*New Hampshire Republican primary, 2008*

As of 11:28 am EDT on January 9, 99% of all precincts had reported. The votes were as follows:
John McCain with 37% of the vote and an estimated 7 delegates;
*Mitt Romney with 31%* of the vote and an estimated 4 delegates;
Mike Huckabee with 11% of the vote and an estimated 1 delegates;
Rudy Giuliani with 9% of the vote and an estimated 0 delegates.
*Ron Paul with 8%* of the vote and an estimated 0 delegates.

----------


## JoshS

When do results start coming in?

----------


## Aratus

7:30 to 8:00 EST

----------


## NoPants

Why is everyone posting in the CNN exit polls thread?

----------


## king_nothing_

Dana Bash at RP headquarters? Really?

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Why is everyone posting in the CNN exit polls thread?


Obviously it's because it isn't an _official_ thread.

----------


## NoPants

Wolf loves it when Dana gives those behind the scenes glimpses.

----------


## Original_Intent

Why did they change the polls close from 7 p.m. EST to 8 p.m.?

----------


## brushfire

> Why did they change the polls close from 7 p.m. EST to 8 p.m.?


Paul winning?

----------


## MisterTickle

> Paul winning?


LOL

----------


## Liberty Shark

This is going to come down to the people who show up at the last minute to vote. If they break heavily for Huntsman he'll get second. If not, Paul has 2nd. Currently, Paul has second as long as no last minute surprises.

----------


## anewvoice

> Why did they change the polls close from 7 p.m. EST to 8 p.m.?


Was it changed or was it always 8?  And polling locations often will extend if there are too many people there to close.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I hate having to ask this.
> I feel like some old Grandma on AOL asking what "LOL" means....
> 
> Nevertheless, my curiosity has got the best of me....
> 
> Can someone tell me what the "THIS" means?!
> 
> It's driving me nuts!!


It's like "what he/she said".  Same concept.

----------


## Havax

Huntsman beating Ron by about 100 in this tallying in Manchester. Romeny beating them both. 3 stubborn idiots voted for Gary Johnson.

----------


## randomname

Let me repeat this one...




> Here's the crosstabs from the latest PPP poll:
> 
> Indy (37%): 26% for Romney, 24% Paul, 23% Huntsman
> Dem (5%): 17% for Romney, 26% Paul, 27% Huntsman
> GOP (59%): 42% for Romney, 14% Paul, 11% Huntsman
> 
> Romney really outperforming expectations, Paul and Huntsman doing a lot better too. Bad news for Newt & Santorum.
> 
> Looks like we will have a distant second, pretty close to Huntsman


Putting Fox exit poll numbers and PPP numbers together may mean good news for us. 

Romney was expected to get 24% with PPP Indys (incl dems), got 30%. Outperformed by 6%
Paul was expected to get 24%, got 29%. Outperformed by 5%
Huntsman was expected to get 24% in PPP, got 27%. Outperformed by 3%

If GOP voters are as PPP was calling them, we'd have 

Romney 36.7%
Paul 20.6%
Huntsman 17.8%

Given that all 3 candidates outperformed among Indys, they may also outperform among GOP, with Romney near 40%, Paul near 22%, Huntsman near 20%

----------


## harikaried

CNN at some precinct:

4 bachmann
1 cain
403 huntsman
4 johnson
3 karger
341 paul
10 perry
10 roemer
921 romney
162 santorum

2140 ballots ?

----------


## eleganz

goddamn huntsman...

----------


## KramerDSP

CNN - 

Romney - 927
Huntsman - 403
Paul - 341
Santorum - 150 some
Perry - 10

----------


## fisharmor

> I am always running into this stuff too!  LOL= Laugh out Loud
> 
> Anyone want to tell me what "QFT" means?


Sorry, I have to do it....

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=what+does+qft+mean

----------


## Deborah K

How in the hell did Huntsman surge so fast??  Never mind....I know the answer.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Why did they change the polls close from 7 p.m. EST to 8 p.m.?


Some close at 7 some close at 8.  It was always that way

----------


## Jtorsella

daveweigel daveweigel 
Ron Paul carries working class Manchester ward 5, 233 votes to 192 for Mitt. #fitn
41 seconds ago Favorite Retweet Reply

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

That's Manchester. (Results.)

----------


## V3n

> CNN - 
> 
> Romney - 927
> Huntsman - 403
> Paul - 341
> Santorum - 150 some
> Perry - 10


Don't forget Buddy Roemer got 10 also!  He's neck & neck with Rick Perry!!

----------


## eleganz

> daveweigel daveweigel 
> Ron Paul carries working class Manchester ward 5, 233 votes to 192 for Mitt. #fitn
> 41 seconds ago Favorite Retweet Reply


Thank you!

----------


## Havax

Romney 38%, Paul 23%, Huntsman 16%

----------


## growburn13

Thought I heard 841 for Ron Paul but it was difficult to make out since they were cutting to the reporter right as she was announcing it.

----------


## sailingaway

> daveweigel daveweigel 
> Ron Paul carries working class Manchester ward 5, 233 votes to 192 for Mitt. #fitn
> 41 seconds ago Favorite Retweet Reply


woot!

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Rick Perry- 10 out of 2,900 is 0.003%

LOL

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

CNN is showing us at 23% now

Romney 38%
Huntsman 16%

----------


## wide awake

Just a couple anecdotal notes that may be positive:

NBC Nightly news: Richard Todd starts his analysis by saying NH is a Republican outlier (hmm... preparing to discredit results?)
CNN from Paul's campaign: Inside the Paul "war room" they are very optimistic looking at their numbers.)

Could mean nothing, but looking for some positive vibes :-)

----------


## Mckarnin

Ack!! The numbers have started to move *commences nail biting*!

----------


## V3n

is this the OFFICIAL THREAD?  I don't know where to go!!

----------


## The Magic Hoof

Where can I see the results update live like on the Iowa page last time around?

----------


## devil21

First updated results coming in already:  
%
Mitt  -  38
RP 23  
Huntsman  16
Gingrich 12
Santorum 10
Perry - 0  (5 votes)

----------


## Havax

hahhahaha so the MSM waits right until the polls close to start coming out with negative Huntsman news: didn't make the ballot in AZ - losing to Colbert in SC...

----------


## matt0611

Where are you guys watching these results? link?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Lady on Fox at Paul's HQ said she ran into a lot of Paul people leaving the polls today.

----------


## JTforRP

What's with Romney dominating the delegate total? Thought we were tied.

----------


## sailingaway

> Rick Perry- 10 out of 2,900 is 0.003%
> 
> LOL


He essentially decided he wouldn't get 10% so it wasn't worth spending the money here.  With less than 10% you don't get any delegates.  It is the reason Ron is thinking of not doing too much in Florida unless money starts pouring in with momentum.  Florida is winner take all, and one of the most expensive media markets. Mind you he has already done some TV ads there, outside the Miami market.

----------


## KingNothing

> Where are you guys watching these results? link?



http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/nh

----------


## eleganz

Follow google elections but it was a little slower than CNN last time around.  I rather support google than CNN though.  DON'T GIVE CNN ANY ATTENTION

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## harikaried

> Where are you guys watching these results? link?


CNN was behind the scenes at one location with these numbers being read out:

921 romney 43.0%
403 huntsman 18.8%
341 paul 15.9%
162 santorum 7.6%
10 perry 0.5%
10 roemer 0.5%
4 johnson 0.2%
4 bachmann 0.2%
3 karger 0.1%
1 cain 0.0%

2140 total?

----------


## wide awake

Here's Goolge's result page

----------


## VictorB

I'm so nervous!  Ahh!!!

----------


## eleganz

Everybody bitches about CNN....STOP GIVING THEM YOUR VIEWS AND CLICKS.

Go with CSPAN or GOOGLE.

----------


## Jtorsella

VERMIN SUPREME!!!

Lists

FixAaron Aaron Blake 
Vermin Supreme currently at 1.1 percent in Dem primary. May give Obama a run for his money.
35 seconds ago

----------


## dagnybell

> First updated results coming in already:  
> %
> Mitt  -  38
> RP 23  
> Huntsman  16
> Gingrich 12
> Santorum 10
> Perry - 0  (5 votes)


I'm seeing these results with only 1% of the vote counted.  Is this what you guys are seeing?  (I don't have cable TV, so I'm floundering around trying to find up to date info)

----------


## wstrucke

Google just updated with 1.0% (up from 0.7%):

Romney 38.0% (616)
Paul 22.9% (370)
Huntsman 16.1% 261
Gingrich 11.4% 184
Santorum 9.5% 153
Roemer 0.4% 6
Perry 0.3% 5
Bachmann (?!?) 0.1% 2 idiots

----------


## pauliticalfan

CNN shows us tied with Romney among Independents.

----------


## Havax

CNN Independent Exit Poll - INDEPENDENTS:

Paul 29%
Romney 29%
Huntsman 25%

----------


## jax

Lulz at perry with 5 votes. Must have been his family

----------


## blocks

CNN exit polls: 47% are independents...Independents go 29% Paul 29% Romney 25% Huntsman.

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

Just saw that Ron took 29% of independents on CNN, tied Romney.  Huntsman took 25%

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## virginiakid

Fox is showing Paul at 27% and Romney at 35% and Huntsman at 14%

----------


## Havax

Fox updated:

Romney 35%
Paul 27%
14%

Closin in on Mitt every single day!

----------


## eduardo89

Vermin supreme isn't winning

----------


## jax

Gaining on romney 27%!

----------


## South Park Fan

> What's with Romney dominating the delegate total? Thought we were tied.


The unelected establishment delegates are coalescing around the presumptive nominee.

----------


## MrTudo

If this wasn't a corrupt system we would have won Iowa big.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## jax

29%!!!!!!!

----------


## GoatsGoneWild

CNN interviewing old people at a polling place.  No Ron Paul voters out of 4-5.

----------


## gobravez

> What's with Romney dominating the delegate total? Thought we were tied.


Unpledged delegates from other states.

----------


## QWDC

> Vermin supreme isn't winning


I would still love it if he got a better % of the vote (even if it is the democrat ticket) than Rick Perry

----------


## South Park Fan

Romney 42, Paul 19, Huntsman 18 

EDIT: Romney 37, Paul 24, Huntsman 15

----------


## wstrucke

is there a CNN stream?

----------


## virginiakid

Now dropped a little to 24% with 2% reporting.

----------


## Kords21

Perry's up to 1%! It's the Perry surge! lol

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

http://elections.msnbc.msn.com/ns/po.../#.Tw0CX6UeOrY

----------


## redmod79

where are you getting these numbers?

ah, link above, thanks

----------


## lnieves

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## akalucas

> is there a CNN stream?


http://livetvcafe.net/video/W5Y3H3R4G4GD/CNN might still work

----------


## virginiakid

Same numbers with 4% reporting.

----------


## iamse7en

> Fox updated:
> 
> Romney 35%
> Paul 27%
> 14%
> 
> Closin in on Mitt every single day!


What is this? Exit poll or the numbers right now?

----------


## sailingaway

> Follow google elections but it was a little slower than CNN last time around.  I rather support google than CNN though.  DON'T GIVE CNN ANY ATTENTION
> 
> http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results


I decided to follow Weigel's twitter feed.  I won't go near CNN.

----------


## Chieppa1

where i'm going for results. And this guy is answering questions and updating from on the ground. 

http://livewire.wmur.com/Event/New_H...ection_Results

----------


## joshnorris14

Romney- 37
Paul- 24
Huntsman- 15

4% reporting

----------


## 69360

> is there a CNN stream?


http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

----------


## Southron

I will never vote for Mitt Romney.   Never.

----------


## COpatriot

Need a strong 2nd place finish tonight. Faux Noise has Romney at 37%, Paul at 24% and Huntsman at 15%.

4% reporting.

----------


## bobburn

Ron Paul 24%, Huntsman 15%!!! Romney leading at 37%.


Go Ron! Strong finish!

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Kluge

lma0.... guys... Check the Dem results @ http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/files/e...CTION=POLITICS with 4 precincts in, 0bama's 0nly getting 77% the v0te with practically n0b0dy running against him.

edit: 0Bama 0nly gets 72% 0f the v0te with 11 precincts n0w in.

----------


## JoshS

CNN's updating faster than Google.

----------


## robmpreston

CNN seems more up to date:

http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/nh

----------


## GunnyFreedom

This looks most current.

http://www.unionleader.com/section/news0608

nailbiter

----------


## itsnobody

NH is libertarian leaning so I'm optimistic

I wonder who will drop out by the end of tomorrow...

----------


## jax

damn google isnt very up to date like it was with iowa

----------


## KingNothing

24-percent would be strong.  Let's hit 24-percent!

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

If the results hold this would be a very good night

----------


## NoPants

4% reporting. So far so good.

----------


## 2young2vote

I use Politico just because they are the most simple and well laid out.  Anyways, 26-27% is great, a lot better than i expected.  Although, 95% of the ballots still need to be counted so i'm going to try to not get excited.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Yeah, CNN is most current so far.  still don't want to give them traffic.  Doesn't NH have a SBOE with live returns?  Should be even better than CNN.  I'll go looking....

----------


## Deinonychus

Is there a general consensus that CNN updates the quickest?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Just too remind everyone......the southern portion is romneys stronghold, he won those regions in 2008.

----------


## Lafayette

> lma0.... guys... Check the Dem results @ http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/files/e...CTION=POLITICS with 4 precincts in, 0bama's 0nly getting 77% the v0te with practically n0b0dy running against him.
> 
> edit: 0Bama 0nly gets 72% 0f the v0te with 11 precincts n0w in.


Go Vermin Supreme!!!!!!

----------


## dustinp

where are you guys watching the results?

----------


## NoPants

Right, far too early to be getting excited, but nothing to be worried about yet either.

----------


## GraspingForPeace

> 24-percent would be strong.  Let's hit 24-percent!


MOAR

----------


## James Madison

> I use Politico just because they are the most simple and well laid out.  Anyways, 26-27% is great, a lot better than i expected.  Although, 95% of the ballots still need to be counted so i'm going to try to not get excited.


From a lot of the crosstabs I've read, Ron's worst area is in Manchester. So, this looks promising. Still a long ways to go, however.

----------


## wstrucke

> lma0.... guys... Check the Dem results @ http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/files/e...CTION=POLITICS with 4 precincts in, 0bama's 0nly getting 77% the v0te with practically n0b0dy running against him.
> 
> edit: 0Bama 0nly gets 72% 0f the v0te with 11 precincts n0w in.


...don't know if anyone told you, but 1995 was seventeen years ago.

----------


## NoPants

I think they said the larger cities are open until 8pm so those will be the last to come in. That could make a serious impact on the results. We'll see.

----------


## Crotale

C'mon Ron.

----------


## tbone717

On one of the pages Roemer is 10 votes behind Perry.  I smell a Buddy Surge

----------


## Badger Paul

I wonder who the write-ins are for on the Dem side. Interesting.

----------


## AdamT

Ron in SOLID second.

----------


## rfbz

for people asking for streams, here's what I'm watching:

MSNBC: http://www.rentadrone.tv/msnbc-live-rockinroosters/

CNN: http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

Politico's results updating in real time: http://www.politico.com/2012-electio...012/Primary/NH

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## Badger Paul

And just to think, four years ago we were at eight percent.

----------


## James Madison

> I wonder who the write-ins are for on the Dem side. Interesting.


Vermine.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## amonasro

> And just to think, four years ago we were at eight percent.


I know, it's pretty amazing!!!

----------


## sailingaway

New Hampshire - 11 of 301 Precincts Reporting - 4%
Name	Party	Votes	Vote %
Romney , Mitt	 GOP	 4,380	 37%
Paul , Ron	 GOP	 2,859	 24%
Huntsman , Jon	 GOP	 1,724	 15%
Gingrich , Newt	 GOP	 1,387	 12%
Santorum , Rick	 GOP	 1,221	 10%
Perry , Rick	 GOP	 73	 1%
Total Write-ins	 GOP	 60	 1%
Roemer , Buddy	 GOP	 49	 0%

http://livewire.wmur.com/Event/New_H...ection_Results

----------


## fatjohn

CNN Paul 24, Huntsman 14 Bwhahahaha!

----------


## JTforRP

Not a bad start...A CONVINCING second would be KEY.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## jax

25% and surging

----------


## steph3n

Union Leader is more up to date and not looking good Huntsman out in front of Paul by quite a bit.

Hunted 24% and Paul 21%

----------


## Kluge

> Vermine.


Had t0 scr0ll way d0wn, but Vermin's actually listed. 0nly 1% the v0te.

----------


## zacharyrow

Paul 25% now

----------


## bunklocoempire

> On one of the pages Roemer is 10 votes behind Perry.  I smell a Buddy Surge



Lol!  _Buddy Surge.._

I'll believe it when Wolf whispers it in my ear... not!

----------


## cdw

5% reporting:

Romney 37%, Paul 25%, Huntsman 15%

----------


## veto

I am going to cry if he comes in a strong second, and I am going to cry if he gets third. But I want it to be the first cry

----------


## JK/SEA

mitt 37
paul 25

movin up

----------


## South Park Fan

I may be speaking too soon, but it looks like this cycle will be the opposite of last cycle (disappointment in IA, beating expectations in NH as opposed to vice-versa)

----------


## James Madison

Paul ahead early in Concord.

----------


## Esoteric

YESSS!!!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Guys, again: ALL THE votes that have come in so far are from Manchester, which is BIG TIME Romney country, this seems to be good news that were getting 24% of the vote there

----------


## bluemarkets

5% reporting 

Romney - 37%

Paul - 25%

Huntsman- 15%

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

36
25

Come on single digits!!

----------


## devil21

> I wonder who the write-ins are for on the Dem side. Interesting.


There are lesser candidates on the ballot.  Vermin Supreme for example.

----------


## GraspingForPeace

Screw all of the people worried about Hunstman! We got this, no biggie!

----------


## sailingaway

Someone here made this for us, live results http://andover4paul.com/NHPrimary/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Yeah, CNN is most current so far.  still don't want to give them traffic.  Doesn't NH have a SBOE with live returns?  Should be even better than CNN.  I'll go looking....


Hmm, guess not, wow.  Pored all over the NH SOS Elections division no links for returns.  Someone's General Assembly needs to get on the ball!

----------


## Ranger29860

> Union Leader is more up to date and not looking good Huntsman out in front of Paul by quite a bit.
> 
> Hunted 24% and Paul 21%


lol what? if it wasnt for your post count and join date i would assume you were a troll

----------


## Agorism

Paul is doing well in Manchester right now, but Romney is really doing well as CNN is saying he is outpacing McCain from 2008 there.

----------


## ghengis86

cain is gettin votes?  WTF/LOL

----------


## JK/SEA

ron wins concord

----------


## ravedown

> CNN Paul 24, Huntsman 14 Bwhahahaha!


waaayyy too soon to get cocky...remember the media wants huntsman....nothing is a lock yet

----------


## 69360

75% of manchester county is in. 24 for Ron. That's Romney country. If the north breaks to Ron this could be closer then we think.

----------


## justatrey

I was SO ready for third place, I can't believe my eyes right now

----------


## Jtorsella

The best news is from Concord

nhkillion Rich Killion 
Concord should be Huntsman Ground Zero RT @UnionLeader With 1 Concord ward left to report, Romney 1,923, Huntsman 1,501, Paul 1,442 #FITN
36 seconds ago Favorite Retweet Reply

Concord is like Huntsman ground zero. We almost beat him there.

----------


## rprprs

> I know, it's pretty amazing!!!


Indeed.  No matter the ultimate outcome, this must be kept in mind.

----------


## GraspingForPeace

We are BEATING Romney in Concord!

----------


## kombayn

Go Paul Go!

----------


## moonshine5757

please stop celebrating early. don't spike the football with time on the clock. you people some times, ugh.

----------


## jax

looks like Ron is dominating huntsman in huntsmans strongholds

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## Lafayette

5% of the vote in.

We are gaining a bit on Romney up by 1% to 25%  Romney dropped 1% at 36%

----------


## jkob

> what happened to the huntsman surge?


lets wait until all of the results come in

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

It's only 5% though.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Union Leader is more up to date and not looking good Huntsman out in front of Paul by quite a bit.
> 
> Hunted 24% and Paul 21%


No, CNN has _way_ more votes counted.  Twice as many.

----------


## steph3n

> lol what? if it wasnt for your post count and join date i would assume you were a troll


Assuming a troll is stupid, UL was ahead of others, now behind in votes by a lot by totals, Huntsman is behind Paul now everywhere else, UL is not updating.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

And that's just precincts, not votes.

----------


## Andrew Ryan

> please stop celebrating early. don't spike the football with time on the clock. you people some times, ugh.


This.

----------


## bronc_fan23

Winning in Concord and out by the coast but stil VERY EARLY

----------


## fatjohn

We´re almost closer to Romney than Huntsman is to us.

http://edition.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/nh

----------


## JoshS

don't celebrate. be happy we're fairing well so far.

----------


## GraspingForPeace

> please stop celebrating early. don't spike the football with time on the clock. you people some times, ugh.


We are beating Huntsman where he was supposed to be gaining ground, stop being such a sour apple. If you don't want to watch people celebrate, get out of here.

----------


## nowwearefree

so far its looking very good 
pls god dun get my hopes up and destroy it
can someone tell me
if these votes are college towns? why is ron leading jon so much?
should we be worried about it?
has college towns be counted yet?

----------


## Xenophage

Concord has Paul winning with 20% reporting....  Paul at 30.8% of the vote

----------


## agorist ninja

Uh, why all of this celebrating?

There's still a good ways to go.  Remember Iowa?  Wait an hour or so to see how things shake out.

----------


## MaxPower

> Screw all of the people worried about Hunstman! We got this, no biggie!


After what happened with Santorum in Iowa, can you blame them? Let's just hope our guy's numbers don't start strangely flagging relative to the other top candidates' in the latter stages like they did there.

----------


## George_K

CNN result website is faster then politico and google

----------


## justatrey

> please stop celebrating early. don't spike the football with time on the clock. you people some times, ugh.


Yep, you're right. Nothing good like this ever happens. COME ON CNN GIVE ME THE PAIN!!! HUNTSMAN SUUUURGGGEEEE!!!!!

----------


## dustinp

the grinch keeps dropping as paul's goes up

----------


## cbr06honda

I hope Paul builds a BIG lead over Huntsman early, would make me feel a little more comfortable.

----------


## virginiakid

> Paul is doing well in Manchester right now, but Romney is really doing well as CNN is saying he is outpacing McCain from 2008 there.


Yeah it looks like Romney will be in the mid to upper 30's.

----------


## DonovanJames

Webpage made by grassroots >> Updates every 10 seconds >> includes CNN and Fox stream links http://andover4paul.com/NHPrimary/

----------


## bobburn

Can people stop pumping the Union Leader's page?  It's WAAY behind, it isn't even close to being "more up to date."  CNN is far more up to date.

----------


## NC5Paul

Really happy too see what's come in thus far. That said, I got my hopes up early last time and ended up needing a couple fingers of bourbon to get any sleep. Hope this holds, but I'm not counting the proverbial chickens just yet.

----------


## GraspingForPeace

> Uh, why all of this celebrating?
> 
> There's still a good ways to go.  Remember Iowa?  Wait an hour or so to see how things shake out.


Because so far things look good? This is something to celebrate.

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

If Ron can win some counties that would be HUGE.  Looking good so far.

----------


## Lafayette

6% in.
Romney - Paul
36% - 25% 

Huntsman  15%

----------


## idiom

ROFL at Obama only getting 74%

----------


## acptulsa

Yeah, that's what moonshine will do to you.  Pretty soon you're pissing on the parade.

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

I'm going to be very very skeptical if these vote numbers change a whole lot.  Last time the votes moved very little right from the start to finish. They were predicting winners at the %10 mark when they were only a couple % apart.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> ROFL at Obama only getting 74%


Isnt he running unopposed?

----------


## rodo1776

Im buying beers for all of our voters in Concord ward #4 and #6... where do we hook up? And whats with those mittens folks in ward #10. Must be the rich area of town. 

Keep em comin Concord folks!

----------


## sailingaway

Weird side point off twitter:




> *SCPrimary SC Primary 
> Multiple sources say @newtgingrich in high-level discussions to endorse @RickSantorum should his candidacy end: patch.com/A-qcfT #fits*

----------


## Crotale

This is going well so far. It's starting to shape as a two-horse race. As long as we become the clear anti-Romney we can do well for the rest of the race. Romney will win NH, but as long as we finish a clear strong second we can take SC.

RON PAUL!!!

----------


## cdw

7% reporting:

Romney 36%, Paul 25%, Huntsman 15%

----------


## rfbz

> please stop celebrating early. don't spike the football with time on the clock. you people some times, ugh.


wait, so people commenting on a message board might actually screw up the results if we're not careful? Are you rubbing on a magic 8 ball over there?

----------


## JTforRP

"Ron Paul will not get the nomination."

----------


## zacharyrow

CNN "Ron Paul can't win the Nomination."

----------


## Kluge

> Isnt he running unopposed?


Pretty much.

----------


## moonshine5757

> We are beating Huntsman where he was supposed to be gaining ground, stop being such a sour apple. If you don't want to watch people celebrate, get out of here.


My little league team that I coach knows not to celebrate early, I shouldn't have to tell an "adult". It's less than ten percent of the vote is in, Still early lots of crazy things can happen.

----------


## SlowSki

WTF.. dude on CNN just said Ron wouldn't get the nomination... but they are talking about Huntsman going on. wtffff

----------


## devil21

LOL@CNN.  They're still pushing the "Paul can't win the nomination" crap even though he's going to take a solid second in this contest.  They just don't get it.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

http://twitpic.com/85sqp2

----------


## wstrucke

I can not stand these idiots on CNN.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## Lafayette

> 7% reporting:
> 
> Romney 36%, Paul 25%, Huntsman 15%


8% in

Romney Paul numbers holding, Huntsman 16%

----------


## KingNothing

> WTF.. dude on CNN just said Ron wouldn't get the nomination... but they are talking about Huntsman going on. wtffff


David Gergen is a democrat shill.  It's to be expected from him.

----------


## akalucas

looks like perry and huntsman will call it quits after today. santorum will stay and so will gingrich, i think.

----------


## JoshS

why CNN mad tho?

----------


## Lord Xar

> please stop celebrating early. don't spike the football with time on the clock. you people some times, ugh.


I agree. Lets keep focus. Keep positive.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LOL buggars!  I'm gonna have to give CNN the traffic, they are by far the most up to date.  http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/nh

I can't get my stuff 10 mins behind 

2nd in line seems to be http://andover4paul.com/NHPrimary/

3rd is Google and a whole constellation of sites on that same data http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

In last place for results seems to be the Union Leader now http://www.unionleader.com/section/news0608

----------


## Havax

Gergen is Bohemian Grove scum.

----------


## Kluge

> My little league team knows not to celebrate early, I shouldn't have to tell an "adult". It's less than ten percent of the vote is in, Still early lots of crazy things can happen.


Aside fr0m a few c0unties, the v0tes are already in. Celebrating w0n't affect perf0rmance. It's like if y0u later sc0lded us f0r taking 2nd in NH because the vast maj0rity 0f delegates are still unall0cated.

----------


## wstrucke

I really want to see CNN/etc... call it for Romney then have Paul swing ahead as the rest of the results come in.

----------


## rprprs

> "Ron Paul will not get the nomination."


Yep...heard it.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Lol 17 people voted for Cain....

cant get enough of 9-9-9

----------


## akalucas

lol cnn people look depressed that huntsman is so behind...its like the energy got sucked out of them

----------


## steph3n

> looks like perry and huntsman will call it quits after today. santorum will stay and so will gingrich, i think.


The Grinch will have to ask his daughter to max out her credit for his private jet trip down to SC.

----------


## openfire

> CNN "Ron Paul can't win the Nomination."


BASTARDS

----------


## ghengis86

okay, does perry officially drop out after tonight's abysmal showing or is he hoping SC (and the media) revive his campaign?

----------


## AdamT

> looks like perry and huntsman will call it quits after today. santorum will stay and so will gingrich, i think.


Gingrich will drop out and endorse Frothy.

----------


## wstrucke

> Aside fr0m a few c0unties, the v0tes are already in. Celebrating w0n't affect perf0rmance. It's like if y0u later sc0lded us f0r taking 2nd in NH because the vast maj0rity 0f delegates are still unall0cated.


seriously, is your 'o' key broken?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Are the delegates proportional?

----------


## Kluge

> seriously, is your 'o' key broken?


Yes, am0ng 0thers.

----------


## Havax

Ron is leading Huntsman comfortably in all the heavily populated counties. This is looking great.

----------


## zacharyrow

Now they're going to spend all night talking about Romney and ignoring Ron Paul's solid second finish. If Hunstman got second, it'd be totally different.

----------


## asurfaholic

> I can not stand these idiots on CNN.


Do what i did and STOP WATCHING! Thetes a good show on history channel about snipers.... it helps me relax.

----------


## ghengis86

> seriously, is your 'o' key broken?


inquiring minds want t0 kn0w!

----------


## steph3n

> In last place for results seems to be the Union Leader now http://www.unionleader.com/section/news0608


They went from most updated to teh suck, like they stopped after huntsman went into 3rd

----------


## cdw

DanaBashCNN Dana Bash
At @ronpaul hq. Word from source in war room is they're feeling good w/ numbers they're seeing. Good = second place.

----------


## nyrgoal99

1% for perry is pretty bad

----------


## rfbz

> My little league team that I coach knows not to celebrate early, I shouldn't have to tell an "adult". It's less than ten percent of the vote is in, Still early lots of crazy things can happen.


Your analogy doesn't really make sense here. I could see why players on the field shouldn't celebrate early, but what's the harm in someone posting that they're feeling positive on a message board?  Whether people "celebrate" early on here or they don't, the outcome is pretty much already sealed, we're just waiting to see the results. Different from when a player celebrates early, which could cause him to screw up and lose the game.

----------


## acptulsa

> Lol 17 people voted for Cain....
> 
> cant get enough of 9-9-9


But 9+9+9=*2*7.

I knew that plan just didn't add up.

----------


## Krtek

the bohemian grove attendee said "Ron Paul won't win the Nomination."

----------


## NoPants

> I really want to see CNN/etc... call it for Romney then have Paul swing ahead as the rest of the results come in.


That won't happen. They rely on exit polling data for this so unless people lied to them it's going to be accurate. Besides, they wont' call it based on exit polls unless they're sure and in this case that's likely to be the case.

----------


## openfire

> Now they're going to spend all night talking about Romney and ignoring Ron Paul's solid second finish. If Hunstman got second, it'd be totally different.


Exactly what I was about to say

----------


## The Magic Hoof

Hasn't the last few presidents won NH and then went on to win the nomination? I guess the RP campaign thinks we can lose NH but still go on to win due to all of the other southern states?

----------


## eduardo89

> Are the delegates proportional?


Yes

----------


## blocks

Clarksville up north came in...Paul beats Romney by 7 votes 24 to 17.

----------


## steph3n

Let's all salute t0 the 0ne and 0nly Kluge¡

----------


## OrbitzXT

> Gingrich will drop out and endorse Frothy.


Zero chance of Gingrich dropping out. With this recent news of the billionaire paying for his ads, I think he's in it till Super Tuesday. Perry will drop out tonight, Huntsman might wait till the SC results.

----------


## Libertea Party

> CNN "Ron Paul can't win the Nomination."


Yeah I just switched to Fox after that and Anderson Cooper looking like he was going to cry when he essentially said "If Huntsman gets 3rd _(sniff)_ will he _(sniff)_ be able to go on? _(sniff)_"

I hate Fox a lot less than CNN right now.

----------


## Kluge

Vermin Supreme up t0 2%

----------


## Chieppa1

> DanaBashCNN Dana Bash
> At @ronpaul hq. Word from source in war room is they're feeling good w/ numbers they're seeing. Good = second place.


I wonder if she was forced to tweet that by a room full of RP supporters.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Isnt he running unopposed?


No, Vermin Supreme is running against him.

(among others)

----------


## pinkmandy

For those who missed it earlier- you can watch results at this link made by a RP forum member that updates every 10 seconds:
http://andover4paul.com/NHPrimary/

----------


## CTRattlesnake

90+% reporting in manchester.....weve got a 10 pt edge on huntsman there

----------


## randomname

> Weird side point off twitter:
> 
> SCPrimary SC Primary
> Multiple sources say @newtgingrich in high-level discussions to endorse @RickSantorum should his candidacy end: patch.com/A-qcfT #fits


Newt to be Santorum's VP?

Would love to see Newt drop, I hate that guy. Would rather have Santorum as the token neocon.

----------


## acptulsa

> seriously, is your 'o' key broken?


I thought it might be the third finger on his right hand, but he seems to be able to reach the period.

Of course, he could actually be sticking decimal points in there...

If he te11s us Vermin Supreme is vi1e I guess we'11 know for sure.

----------


## jumpyg1258

> Vermin Supreme up t0 2%


Whats sad is that if Ron doesn't get the nod and I am left with Giant Douche or Turd Sandwich, I am casting my vote for Vermin Supreme.

----------


## kombayn

I'm watching CNN and I think they're going to project Mitt Romney will be projected to win. I'm just hoping Ron Paul sneaks up on him or hopefully they call it too early like jackasses and Paul pulls off the upset.

----------


## PierzStyx

> Zero chance of Gingrich dropping out. With this recent news of the billionaire paying for his ads, I think he's in it till Super Tuesday. Perry will drop out tonight, Huntsman might wait till the SC results.


HUntsman has apparently built a solid ground game in SC, so I bet he'll hang on at least that long.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Paul's stronghold will be Coos county...watch those results

----------


## jax

romney is up by 2000 or so votes total, he won manchester by 2000 over us. meaning we are tied with romney everywhere else but manchester... pretty damn good

----------


## bluemarkets

11% reporting

Romney - 36%
Paul - 25%
HUntsman 17%

----------


## virginiakid

Looks like Huntsman is winning 2nd in Grafton. How large is Grafton? http://www.politico.com/2012-electio...012/Primary/NH

----------


## PierzStyx

> Whats sad is that if Ron doesn't get the nod and I am left with Giant Douche or Turd Sandwich, I am casting my vote for Vermin Supreme.


I'll be using the "Other: _________" place to write in RON PAUL!!!!

----------


## bluesc

Ron 2nd is a big win. Ron 2nd within 10 points of Romney is a huge win.

----------


## kombayn

> Newt to be Santorum's VP?
> 
> Would love to see Newt drop, I hate that guy. Would rather have Santorum as the token neocon.


Newt Gingrich, Rick Perry & Michelle Bachmann would all endorse Rick Santorum if they feel he can get the South Carolina win.

----------


## Crotale

I really hope Ron Paul wins Sutton. Purely because the ward shares the same name as my hometown here in Blighty.

----------


## NC5Paul

Huntsman keeps ticking up. I don't like this.

----------


## MrTudo

> Perry's up to 1%! It's the Perry surge! lol



hahahaha watch out fo dem vultures!

----------


## smithtg

Romney in a landslide, Huntsman strong third

----------


## pacu44

Did you see that on Cnn? had 10% reporting, Romney 33% Paul 28% for the state of NH, but they swicthed views as the screen popped up... 

I cannot find those numbers anywhere

----------


## Varin

Huntsman catching up

----------


## Kords21

We seem to be stuck at 25%, looks like Hunstman is starting to creep up

----------


## MrTudo

herman cain is on the ballot too! LOFL

----------


## Mister Grieves

All these guys keep saying Romney is performing better than expected beating his 2008 performance by 3 or 4 points, but they can't seem to say the same for Paul who has increased from 8% to, as of now, 25%?

----------


## JoshS

Huntsman going up and overtaking the lead Ron had on him in multiple counties.

----------


## RonPaulRules

We did this in Iowa guys, you forgot already? Damn.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> They went from most updated to teh suck, like they stopped after huntsman went into 3rd


Exactly so, I noticed they basically stopped updating as soon as Paul went ahead of Huntsman LMAO

----------


## itsnobody

I don't want to start celebrating too early but so far we're exceeding expectations!

I just hope Gingrich or someone else besides Huntsman gets 3rd....

----------


## Chieppa1

Huntsman went from 15% to 16% to 17%, while Romney and Paul stayed the same.

----------


## iamse7en

best link for results? google seems slow

----------


## agorist ninja

And this is why you don't celebrate like dodos when only 4% have reported.  Huntsman on the move.

----------


## kombayn

> Huntsman went from 15% to 16% to 17%, while Romney and Paul stayed the same.


Probably taking votes away from the bottom 3.

----------


## ravedown

yeah- you all need to stop with the celebrating. its far from over. lets keep our heads.

----------


## JoshS

> I don't want to start celebrating too early but so far we're exceeding expectations!
> 
> I just hope Gingrich or someone else besides Huntsman gets 3rd....


WHY?

Huntsman has absolutely NO campaign after NH. Gingrich has more resources and a larger base.

----------


## Crotale

NH Polls now closed.

----------


## KingNothing

> Huntsman went from 15% to 16% to 17%, while Romney and Paul stayed the same.


If Paul and Mittens stay where they are, Jon can't catch them.

----------


## nyrgoal99

We were winning Iowa until about 10% of the vote.  Then we dropped right to 3rd and never came back

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

CNN now projecting Romney the winner of New Hampshire.

----------


## VictorB

Getting nervous again, guys!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Romney in a landslide, Huntsman strong third


You forgot a strong 4th by surging Santorum.




> Did you see that on Cnn? had 10% reporting, Romney 33% Paul 28% for the state of NH, but they switched views as the screen popped up... 
> 
> I cannot find those numbers anywhere

----------


## Johncjackson

> looks like perry and huntsman will call it quits after today. santorum will stay and so will gingrich, i think.


I think Perry will compete in South Carolina, then reconsider. He already skipped NH.

----------


## AlienLanes82

Have to think that Huntsman's best counties will border Massachussets. Does that seem right to you all? Let's get them in and get them over with...

----------


## Varin

FOX CALLING IT 2ND

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

CBS projects romney the winner.

----------


## kombayn

Of course, CNN projects Mitt Romney to win. Lets hope for a strong 2nd. Anything under 35% for Romney and that will help Ron Paul going forward.

----------


## jax

how the hell can they name romney winnier with only 11% reporting? god i hop ron surges here with the remaining 89%

----------


## svobody

ABC news projecting Romney winner and Paul 2nd.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Rede

Fox projects Ron Paul winning 2nd.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Hasn't the last few presidents won NH and then went on to win the nomination? I guess the RP campaign thinks we can lose NH but still go on to win due to all of the other southern states?


Brand new RNC rules for 2012 change the entire game.  Proportional delegates through the end of March.  What has traditionally applied, no longer applies.

----------


## zacharyrow

Ron Paul still has 2,000 lead on Huntsman.

----------


## down-under

FoxNews projects Romney 1st, Paul 2nd

----------


## pauliticalfan

$#@! YEAH 2ND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bizz

AP just projected Mitt..........already

----------


## randomname

> Zero chance of Gingrich dropping out. With this recent news of the billionaire paying for his ads, I think he's in it till Super Tuesday. Perry will drop out tonight, Huntsman might wait till the SC results.


Don't be too sure, apparently those ads were more about hitting Romney. Will also benefit Santo. That billionaire Sheldon would be fine with a Santorum/Newt ticket too

----------


## SlowSki

I'm not celebrating yet... I don't trust fox :P

----------


## libertskee

CNN reporter: "Romney is the first to win Iowa and New Hampshire, you'll be hearing that alot"        yea no $#@!

----------


## bronc_fan23

> AP just projected Mitt..........already


Everybody just did.

----------


## zacharyrow

NBC: "Good for Romney and could be good for Hunstman!"

----------


## bluesc

Lol. Cain saying Ron coming 2nd higher than expected isn't news.

----------


## hammy

Guys... if we take second... this is gigantic

----------


## JoshS

We drop a percent....ugh

----------


## Aigik

They project Mitt when only 11% of the votes have come in?  Wasn't Paul winning that far into it in Iowa, before he was overtaken by Santorum and Romney?  These people are criminals.

----------


## Lafayette

> I'm watching CNN and I think they're going to project Mitt Romney will be projected to win. I'm just hoping Ron Paul sneaks up on him or hopefully they call it too early like jackasses and Paul pulls off the upset.


OMG if that happened !!!!  

!!

----------


## nyrgoal99

Exit polls from CNN show us beating Huntsman by 5%

not bad

----------


## JTforRP

2nd place!

----------


## bluesc

*WOOO! Big win for Ron!*

----------


## devil21

Willard 36  RP 23  Huntsman 18 = CNN exit polls

----------


## Jtorsella

WE ARE IN SECOND!!!

----------


## anewvoice

I'm more interested in what the actual gaps will be.  At what % will Huntsman call it off?

----------


## agorist ninja

Don't believe anything about 2nd place.  Wait an hour.

----------


## Agorism

CNN exit poll out finally

Romney 36%
Paul 23%
Huntsman 18%
FatToad 10%
Santorum 10%
Perry 10%

----------


## Johncjackson

So. What's everyone drinking tonight?

----------


## Jtorsella

We are projected to take second.

----------


## nyrgoal99

> They project Mitt when only 11% of the votes have come in?  Wasn't Paul winning that far into it in Iowa, before he was overtaken by Santorum and Romney?  These people are criminals.


Dude, we were not going to win

----------


## Varin

It´s good if Hunstman stays in.

----------


## Carehn

I heard on the radio today this primary is all about 3rd place really.

----------


## JoshS

Every update shortens the gap between Ron and Huntsman.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Screw the polls!!!!!!!!

----------


## agorist ninja

Yep, Huntsman still gaining.  Ron down a point @ 24%.  Huntsman picks up 100+ votes on Ron, staying at 17%.

----------


## RonPaulRules

this will come down to like 3 votes.

----------


## Agorism

If we defeat Huntsman by 5% or more, I will be really happy with tonight's results since Intrade, 538, etc were all projecting a 50-50 race between the two.

----------


## pauliticalfan

True conservative going to Ron Paul!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Johncjackson

> They project Mitt when only 11% of the votes have come in?  Wasn't Paul winning that far into it in Iowa, before he was overtaken by Santorum and Romney?  These people are criminals.


Yeah, but he was winning like 25-24-24.

----------


## Andrew Ryan

> I heard on the radio today this primary is all about 3rd place really.


LAWL

----------


## James Madison

> CNN exit poll out finally
> 
> Romney 36%
> Paul 23%
> Huntsman 18%
> FatToad 10%
> Santorum 10%
> *Perry 10%*


Uhhhh......

----------


## nyrgoal99

Wow Huntsman only got 11% of republicans

Paul for 15% (2nd place)

----------


## Lord Xar

> Huntsman keeps ticking up. I don't like this.


Yes. Stop worrying me. Are there other wards coming up that are Ron Paul strong?

----------


## justatrey

Moral Character voters went to Ron! It must have killed CNN to say that!

----------


## tbone717

> It´s good if Hunstman stays in.


No it's not.  It's a two man race, and always has been.

----------


## nyrgoal99

> Uhhhh......


1%
not 10%

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## pinkmandy

Taking second in New Hampshire is not bad at all! It's fantastic!  

And it definitely shows people that the GOP cannot win the next election without Paul supporters. Not.mathematically.possible.

----------


## ryanjmichie

My tv broke!!!! Where are we?

----------


## kombayn

Honestly, I know Jon Huntsman ruled out a 3rd party run and I think he may be angling for the VP slot with Mitt Romney. I just highly doubt that the GOP would allow a Mormon ticket, which is wrong but the religious extremists of the GOP have made that thinking alright with-in the party.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Well, according to exit polls, Ron tied Huntsman with independents and beat him 15-11 with Republicans, so the only thing that can steal 2nd place from him is fraud.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> HUntsman has apparently built a solid ground game in SC, so I bet he'll hang on at least that long.


Huntsman's not going ANYWHERE in SC.  Oil and water.  He'd have to switch to Democrat to make any traction in SC.

----------


## AuH20

Cain just said that Ron Paul is performing as expected. huh?

----------


## sailingaway

> No it's not.  It's a two man race, and always has been.


He steals independents/

All your independents are belong to Ron.

----------


## VictorB

> My tv broke!!!! Where are we?


Your TV broke because of a Ron Paul SURGE!

----------


## doronster195

Ron paul's lead over Huntsman has gone down from 10% to 6%. Still significantly ahead though.

----------


## Kords21

I'm not liking Huntsman creeping up and Ron droppig a bit.

----------


## wstrucke

> CNN: Moral candidate and most conservative going to Ron Paul. (According to exit poll)
> 
> $#@! these idiots voting based on 'electability'
> Romney cant win vs Obama! What the hell!


Thinking the same thing.  $#@!ing terrible.

----------


## virginiakid

Huntsman keeps creeping up. I hope he stays below 20%.

----------


## ONUV

does huntsman drop out now?

----------


## sailingaway

> Huntsman's not going ANYWHERE in SC.  Oil and water.  He'd have to switch to Democrat to make any traction in SC.


SC is an open primary. But he is spending big there, just did an ad buy.  Seems he got a million over the last several days.

----------


## libertskee

uhhhhhh gettin close

----------


## steph3n

> Cain just said that Ron Paul is performing as expected. huh?


Cain hates Paul. It is like saying 'I love the gold standard' to speak the name Paul to him. He HATES to do it.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## cbr06honda

> He steals independents/
> 
> All your independents are belong to Ron.


Bringing the lulz..

----------


## agorist ninja

Would you people pay attention?  Huntsman is still gaining.  Ugh, you gullible dolts.

----------


## ross11988

> Huntsman keeps creeping up. I hope he stays below 20%.



Read my mind I DO NOT want him to get above 20%

----------


## V3n

Attention voters who choose Mitt Romney "because he can beat Obama" - if he does - you're still *STUCK WITH MITT ROMNEY!*

----------


## Lord Xar

Like I asked earlier - are there any wards coming up that are strong pro-Ron Paul. I don't like Huntsman creeping up on us.

----------


## steph3n

> This projection bull$#@! is absurd. They are counting on idiots thinking it is the final result and going to bed thinking Romney won.


you are saying romeny didn't win? LULZ!

----------


## zacharyrow

Looking like it'll be 23-18

----------


## itsnobody

Huntsman keeps rising....I guess we can't celebrate until like around 85% reporting...

----------


## KramerDSP

FOX woman at RP headquarters basically said "there is a party beginning here, but I am not sure these young supporters understand the type of victory they actually had here". As if it was a pyrric (sp) victory.

----------


## cdw

An official on site at a NH county just was interviewed. He congratulated Romney but wasn't happy about the results. Started questioning if the country could really get behind Romney and the CNN reporter cut him off.

----------


## JTforRP

WHY NOT TO BE THE ULTIMATE NOMINEE YOU $#@!S?!

----------


## pauliticalfan

CNN still acting like Huntsman could get 2nd, and Ron doesn't wanna be the nominee. Eff CNN.

----------


## libertskee

not to be the ultimate nominee.. enough of that such bull$#@!

----------


## ravedown

14% reporting? huntsman will close-wait and see

----------


## virginiakid

Time for a money bomb.

----------


## JTforRP

"Ron Paul is proving to be a force in this race to stay.." *CNN Official points a gun at him from behind the camera* "NOT TO BE THE EVENTUAL NOMINEE, BUT....UHH.."

----------


## V3n

According to John King:

If Romney gets 1150 delegates, he's the nominee.
If Ron Paul gets 1150 delegates, "he's going to have some impact"

WTF!

----------


## anewvoice

Ron Paul is playing not for the ultimate nomination, but a place at the table.  F-off, in it to win it!

----------


## justatrey

CNN sure is sacrificing a ton of credibility to keep trying to marginalize Paul. Not everyone in the country is a complete zombie, and I'm sure people are noticing. Third, now second, and all you can tell me is that he can't possibly win?!

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

I'm not going to lie - something is fishy about this...   for the media to claim Paul gets 2nd... *takes off tin foil hat*

----------


## PursuePeace

Is there a map or something showing precints reporting?

----------


## Brett85

> Would you people pay attention?  Huntsman is still gaining.  Ugh, you gullible dolts.


Ron Paul has already been projected to win 2nd.  Huntsman is not going to catch Ron.  It's over.

----------


## AdamT

> According to John King:
> 
> If Romney gets 1150 delegates, he's the nominee.
> If Ron Paul gets 1150 delegates, "he's going to have some impact"
> 
> WTF!


These people are living in lala land, seriously.

----------


## scottditzen

> He steals independents/
> 
> All your independents are belong to Ron.


Ha ha...well said.

----------


## Texan4Life

> Is there a map or something showing precints reporting?


http://www.politico.com/2012-electio...012/Primary/NH

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## virginiakid

Fox is saying Paul will win 2nd.

----------


## dcjones

I think Huntsman will drop if he doesn't get second.  And it looks like he will place 3rd.  So yes Huntsman is out....  I suspect.

----------


## Kords21

Let me put my tin foil hat on, the media projecting Paul in 2nd, then Huntsman overtaking him would be a big media invention. I don't put anything past these people.

----------


## Kluge

> Ron Paul has already been projected to win 2nd.  Huntsman is not going to catch Ron.  It's over.


I'd imagine a few RPFers put s0me InTrade m0ney 0n Hunstman taking 2nd, believing in the p0wer 0f the MSM.

----------


## devil21

Ron won 20% of women, good for second place.  That's not a bad finish with women!

----------


## ravedown

hahaha- are you kidding. huntsman-FROM OUT OF NOWHERE!

----------


## fatjohn

Yes finally 2000+ votes on Huntsman.

----------


## Johncjackson

Ron just gained votes on the last update. Went from 1800ish lead to >2000.

----------


## PursuePeace

> http://www.politico.com/2012-electio...012/Primary/NH
> 
> http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results


thank you!!! Just got home from work and trying to catch up...

----------


## agorist ninja

> Ron Paul has already been projected to win 2nd.  Huntsman is not going to catch Ron.  It's over.


Why are people here still trusting anything the media says about Ron?

They all work in concert with each other.  Would a dramatic Huntsman comeback really be that absurd?

What's so hard about waiting for 30-45 mins before jumping around the house.

----------


## pahs1994

These results so far are not a big surprise. But i just have to say, WTF is up with the free state project? i have thought about joining that movement but damn. Are the mass liberals outnumbering them there or what?

----------


## sailingaway

Huntsman's at 21% per Politico.  Ron at 24.1

----------


## 2young2vote

> Ron Paul has already been projected to win 2nd.  Huntsman is not going to catch Ron.  It's over.


  John huntsman is very close in several of the large districts.

----------


## steph3n

> These results so far are not a big surprise. But i just have to say, WTF is up with the free state project? i have thought about joining that movement but damn. Are the mass liberals outnumbering them there or what?


Yes outnumbered by far, NH was not a good 'free state' their motto is a joke. There are quite  few more free, but Nh is quite liveable.

----------


## JTforRP

COME ON!

----------


## kombayn

Ron Paul was projected by MSNBC that he'll finish 2nd place.

----------


## fatjohn

Lol stupid huntsman watching himself on Cnn.

----------


## ghengis86

Romney 11,354 35% 0 16%
reporting 
 Paul 7,841 24% 0 
 Huntsman 5,757 18% 0 
 Gingrich 3,353 11% 0 
 Santorum 3,077 10% 0 
 Perry 205 1% 0

from CNN.com

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Huntsman's at 21% per Politico.  Ron at 24.1


POLITICO = DAILY PRAVDA

*Check this out on exit polling*



> JimPethokoukis   James Pethokoukis                                                   
> 
> 
> 
>             wow, 51% of Huntsman voters said they were satisfied with Obama as president
> 
>    2 minutes ago

----------


## Ranger29860

> Huntsman's at 21% per Politico.  Ron at 24.1


where in the world are you seeing that?

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

Project him 2nd... Huntsman comes out of nowhere and takes it...    What a story that would be.

*tin foil hat off again...*

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Cain just said that Ron Paul is performing as expected. huh?


Big potato moths, BIG potato moths!!

----------


## zacharyrow

Ron Paul is gaining!

----------


## kill the banks

Yup 2 nd

----------


## JoshS

QUESTION: After NH, are there any other states with dark-horse candidates? Santorum lived in Iowa, Huntsman lived in NH but now after this the media doesn't have any random candidates to push HARD do they?

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

If Huntsman gets 2nd or even 3rd within 3% of Paul it's rigged.

----------


## opinionatedfool



----------


## veto

GO RON GO!!!!!!!!

----------


## devil21

RP pulling ahead of Huntsman again, bit by bit.  

Last three updates on CNN:
RP
7649  7841  8422

HU
5648  5757  5977

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> SC is an open primary. But he is spending big there, just did an ad buy.  Seems he got a million over the last several days.


And, in our experience, how likely are Dems to crossover?

When they are excited about a candidate?

When they are not?

I don't see it.  Huntsman goes nowhere in SC.  FL maybe.  SC no way.

----------


## George_K

we are within 10 percent on the cnn website

----------


## cdw

17% reporting.

35 Romney, 25 Paul, 17 Huntsman

----------


## dagnybell

CNN now has Romney at 35%, Ron at 25%, Huntsman 18% with 16% of the vote counted.  Romney dropped a point

----------


## Created4

What's impressive is that the 18 to 29 year olds are the smallest turn out. Only 12%. So much for the characterization that all Ron Paul supporters are pot-smoking college students...

----------


## dcjones

> Huntsman's at 21% per Politico.  Ron at 24.1


http://www.politico.com/2012-electio...012/Primary/NH

This link still shows him at 17.9% at 8:16

----------


## dante

> QUESTION: After NH, are there any other states with dark-horse candidates? Santorum lived in Iowa, Huntsman lived in NH but now after this the media doesn't have any random candidates to push HARD do they?


Nope.  Remains to be seen what happens with Newt and Santorum in SC and FL.

----------


## ravedown

dont forget....the media decided who would win a long time ago- we're all just spectators.

----------


## fatjohn

This is nice clear 2nd.

----------


## sailingaway

Huntsman back down to 17%

----------


## ghengis86

still 10% away from Romney 35% to Paul's 25%

need to get this to single digits!

----------


## 69360

35 mitten 25 Ron now. I'm crossing my fingers the little counties got to Ron.

----------


## KramerDSP

Huntsman: "We're in a solid third and there are three tickets out of New Hampshire".

----------


## hammy

Huntsman down to 17% per fox

----------


## pauliticalfan

Huntsman down to 17%...

----------


## steph3n

They are having to count using fingers and toes to get Perry's totals there

----------


## Davy Crockett

There is a chance that Write-ins will beat Rick Perry.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> QUESTION: After NH, are there any other states with dark-horse candidates? Santorum lived in Iowa, Huntsman lived in NH but now after this the media doesn't have any random candidates to push HARD do they?


*Perry* is living in South Carolina He made his Campaign Run Announcement from S.C. on the evening of the Ames Straw Poll. He campaigned there all day today

----------


## ghengis86

> Nope.  Remains to be seen what happens with Newt and Santorum in SC and FL.


what about perry in SC?  I thought that was supposed to be a good state for him?

----------


## KramerDSP

On CNN by the way.

----------


## Ranger29860

wow msnbc just called Paul the "republican fraud" $#@! you cnn

----------


## opinionatedfool

Wow Chesire county is 34% Ron Paul!

----------


## virginiakid

I think the reason why the MSM wasn't able to push Huntsman to 2nd place was because of time. Plus, I think people are waking up to the biases they are putting against Paul. It is so obvious and in your face that people see through that crap. Perry drops out tonight and if he doesn't, shame on him. The media is really going to push Gingrich in South Carolina. They already are.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

Lawrence O'Donnell, you need to stop smoking crack, sir!

----------


## V3n

Two State Summary:

Iowa: Romney, some guy who's dropping out in a week, Ron Paul
New Hampshire: Romney, Ron Paul, some other guy who's dropping out in a week

Folks, it is a 2-man-race - we have found our Anti-Romney!!

----------


## The Gold Standard

Even if we hold off Huntsman tonight, the party leaders see how we had to fight off Huntsman against independents, and Huntsman can get as much banker money as he wants, so I fear he will stay in all the way to the end just to siphon votes and delegates away from Ron.

----------


## justatrey

Fox somehow projected Mitt to win "by double digits". 

I can't wait to see us get to within 9.4% or something and watch them all round it up to 10...

----------


## Endthefednow

So it`s not over until 100% of votes are in Ron could possibly tie for 1st.

----------


## eduardo89

Perry not even polling 1%.... Poor guy

----------


## ryanjmichie

Thank u for all the updates!

----------


## sluggo

I guess Huntsman's daughters will have to make another "Ron Paul supporter" video.

hehehehe

----------


## danielboon

interviewing huntsman again

----------


## jax

huntsman to go south. so does this mean a few more weeks of ron bashing from this kunt?

----------


## KramerDSP

Huntsman is staying in.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Sorry Huntsman, so far it doesn't look like your daughter's smear video worked.

----------


## slamhead

> I think the reason why the MSM wasn't able to push Huntsman to 2nd place was because of time. Plus, I think people are waking up to the biases they are putting against Paul. It is so obvious and in your face that people see through that crap. Perry drops out tonight and if he doesn't, shame on him. The media is really going to push Gingrich in South Carolina. They already are.


I just heard them say that if the election was held tomorrow Huntsman would have taken second....LOLZ

----------


## Varin

WOW RP surging 25% The last polls on MSM had him losing to Huntsman 18-17

----------


## jax

havent even seen ron paul on cnn once yet

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> According to John King:
> 
> If Romney gets 1150 delegates, he's the nominee.
> If Ron Paul gets 1150 delegates, "he's going to have some impact"
> 
> WTF!


WOW now there's a keeper quote.  John King just basically said that if Paul wins all the delegates to secure the nod, that he still won't let Paul win.  lol!

----------


## V3n

I'm digging the little green squares filling in the Google map!

GunnyFreedom - I paraphrased a bit - but that was basically it!  He didn't say the exact numbers I put there.

----------


## Lord Xar

> Huntsman and others are staying in to keep votes away from Ron Paul.


This. They got their marching orders and they will do whatever they can to prevent the honest one from winning. A cabal of deceit.

----------


## Johncjackson

Pulling away from *untsman.

----------


## angelatc

I'm seeing Mitt 36%, Paul 24%.  It would be really nice if Paul could take that double digit lead away from him.

----------


## eduardo89

> Wow Chesire county is 34% Ron Paul!


I love how politico puts Romney's name ahead of Ro'sn in Cheshire county even tough Ron is leading. In counties where Huntsman is ahead of Ron, they slip Ron's name to third on the list.

----------


## moonshine5757

snow white and the HUNTSMAN

----------


## wstrucke

romney's lead on us is gradually increasing

----------


## cbr06honda

RON PAUL SECURED 2ND!!!!

----------


## devil21

> WOW now there's a keeper quote.  John King just basically said that if Paul wins all the delegates to secure the nod, that he still won't let Paul win.  lol!


Could that be the martial law preparation?

RP gets CNN 2nd place projection!!  GOOD WORK EVERYONE!

----------


## iamse7en

> Two State Summary:
> 
> Iowa: Romney, some guy who's dropping out in a week, Ron Paul
> New Hampshire: Romney, Ron Paul, some other guy who's dropping out in a week
> 
> Folks, it is a 2-man-race - we have found our Anti-Romney!!


lol. Eat it, CFR media.

----------


## steph3n

Nice Effingham job guys!!

----------


## libertskee

woooo nice early projection

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Ron won 20% of women, good for second place.  That's not a bad finish with women!


"Compassion" FTW!

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## akalucas

CNN projets ron paul for 2nd. woot!

----------


## kill the banks

2nd.cnn

----------


## thehungarian

RONGASM!

----------


## slamhead

I will be glad to see Huntsman go away but will miss his hot daughters and his pretty wife.

----------


## pauliticalfan

They're gonna dial test Ron's speech LMAO...

This should be interesting...

----------


## liveandletlive

rick santorum dead in the water

----------


## kill the banks

nice work

----------


## Lafayette

We have less than 1/4 of the vote in, it is possible that Ron could come very close to catching Romney.

We seem to be bouncing between 3000-4000 votes between, i'd love to see us close that gap by a larger margin.

----------


## JoshS

So excited. Time for a donation!

----------


## V3n

Watching this lady makes my squiggly line go WAY DOWN.  (Ann Romney on CNN)

----------


## CableNewsJunkie

CNN just officially projected Ron for 2nd - I got shivvers - THIS IS AWESOME!!!  

3rd in Iowa, 2nd in New Hampshire

Catchin' up on Mitt every single day!!!

----------


## liveandletlive

im so happy for Ron...after the disappointment in Iowa, media attacks, the ol' man deserved this

God bless him

----------


## eleganz

Ron breaking away from Huntsman this is the best possible results that we could've expected....
I LOVE YOU ALL!

----------


## lnieves

> Is there a map or something showing precints reporting?


Here: http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## jax

lets make this next money bomb the biggest ever!!

----------


## itsnobody

With Romney winning both Iowa and NH a lot of GOP candidates will likely drop out and endorse him...

CNN has already projected a 2nd place win for Ron Paul in NH...now we have to focus on winning the South

----------


## steph3n

I am going to venture out into the car and do some driivng that means I have to listen to stupid Hugh Hewitt for updates, no doubt he will be worse than Cain.

----------


## libertskee

lol

----------


## virginiakid

Interesting CNN exit poll http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/pri.../nh?hpt=hp_pc1

----------


## Johncjackson

Lead over Hunstman now 3000+

----------


## JoshS

RON PAUL THE ANTI-ROMNEY! EVERYONE SAY IT WITH ME!

And Romney's ceiling is the liberal-conservative vote. Wait til it's Ron and Mitt left, Ron will be able to pull this off!

And with fewer candidates more debate time! This is just looking great.

----------


## Crickett

When will they get it? REAL DECENT AMERICANS want RON as PRESIDENT!!!!

----------


## seawolf

NH Over Achieving Success!!!!  Time for an INSTANT MONEY BOMB!!!!!!!!

Ron Paul Donation Tracker for Tuesday currently stands at $54,730.

Let's make that graph EXPLODE and tell the Campaign how we feel Tonight!!!!

THANK YOU NEW HAMPSHIRE RON PAUL GRASSROOT VOLUNTEERS AND THE PAID STAFF!!!  

GREAT JOB!!!!!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> What's impressive is that the 18 to 29 year olds are the smallest turn out. Only 12%. So much for the characterization that all Ron Paul supporters are pot-smoking college students...


Yeah, and if we could just GET THE SUB-35ers to the POLLS we'd be winning states outright.

----------


## mikeforliberty

It it over?  Why is Romney giving a victory speech?

----------


## V3n

*TRUE FACT:  The last 3 Presidents of the United States all came in 2nd in New Hampshire in their Primaries!*


(whoa - sorry so big)

----------


## kill the banks

let's give SC hell

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## moonshine5757

ok it's now okay to spike the football! F u media! F u Huntsman! RON PAUL IS THE GREATEST! 2nd place! We are the champions!

----------


## jax

you know whats real pathetic? the little squiggly line is directly related to audience applause. meaning peoples reactions are more based on the audiences reactions, rathet than what mitts actually saying

----------


## fatjohn

600 votes difference with obama

----------


## Crotale

Huntsman slipping a little

----------


## cdw

20% reporting

Romney 36%, Paul 25%, Huntsman 17%

----------


## NoPants

Compared to 2008, did Mitt get more votes or more % this year. In Iowa he did worse. I think the speaks more than anything else so we'll have to look at the final numbers tomorrow.

----------


## devil21

> *TRUE FACT:  The last 3 Presidents of the United States all came in 2nd in New Hampshire in their Primaries!*
> 
> 
> (whoa - sorry so big)


Didnt they also win 3rd or lower in Iowa?  Interesting.

eta:  nm, you meant both parties.  McCain won NH but lost the general.

----------


## lilymc

How's everything going??  I've been working all day so I haven't heard much!

----------


## veto

I wonder if they will call Paul a top tier candidate now?

----------


## JoshS

Now Ron at ALL debates should be front and center with Mitt, correct?

----------


## PursuePeace

> How's everything going??  I've been working all day so I haven't heard much!


19% reporting

2nd so far.

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## Johncjackson

> Didnt they also win 3rd or lower in Iowa?  Interesting.


Pretty sure Obama won Iowa.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I think the reason why the MSM wasn't able to push Huntsman to 2nd place was because of time. Plus, I think people are waking up to the biases they are putting against Paul. It is so obvious and in your face that people see through that crap. Perry drops out tonight and if he doesn't, shame on him. The media is really going to push Gingrich in South Carolina. They already are.


No, Perry stays through SC no matter what.  He's pretty much camped out in SC since way back in the Ames straw poll.  He'd seriously have to be a total asshat to his supporters to drop before the ballots are counted in SC.  He's put all his chips into SC, so not even armageddon will make him drop before the SC primary.

----------


## blocks

Ron Paul went Effingham

----------


## iamse7en

> Didnt they also win 3rd or lower in Iowa?  Interesting.
> 
> eta:  nm, you meant both parties.  McCain won NH but lost the general.


The last two presidents won Iowa and lost New Hampshire in their primaries.

----------


## eduardo89

> Now Ron at ALL debates should be front and center with Mitt, correct?


Wishful thinking.

----------


## devil21

> Pretty sure Obama won Iowa.


Yeah he did.  I was confusing both party's results.

----------


## lilymc

YAY!!!  Thank you!!! They can't ignore us anymore now that he came in 2nd.   (although i'm sure they'll try of course)

----------


## Lafayette

Romney-"blah blah hope,blah blah change" *cheers from audience*  "blah blah Obama Bad!!"   *cheers from audience*

Christ these people cheer for nothing, no substance, its the white Barack Obama folks!

----------


## steph3n

> Ron Paul went Effingham


Yep I am about to go get some pork and make it into effingham!

----------


## danielboon

ron has 1 delegate

----------


## vechorik

can someone post a link CNN -- I just got here

----------


## wstrucke

> I wonder if they will call Paul a top tier candidate now?


No way.  After this it's Mitt's the nominee, just about whether or not he can convince enough people to beat Obama.  Ron Paul "will not be the nominee" so he "doesn't matter."  It sure would be nice if people looked at the numbers and woke up to how they are being disenfranchised.

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Perry barely beating Roemer lmao

----------


## Crotale

Yay! Ron Paul won Croydon. I live next to Croydon, albeit Croydon, London, England.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## wstrucke

> can someone post a link CNN -- I just got here


http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

----------


## ravedown

mitts already talking one on one about obama. everyone else in the primary is old news- always a bad move in sports to look beyond the next game.

----------


## cdw

22% reporting

Romney 36%, Paul 25%, Huntsman 17%

And Ron closing in at almost 4000 more votes than Huntsman currently

----------


## dfb

> Didnt they also win 3rd or lower in Iowa?  Interesting.


Lets be honest.  The last 3 presidents strong areas of the country were not mid-west or the north east.  we really have to be prepared for battle in the south.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Romney is the Republican Obama.

----------


## Kords21

Romeny acting like he has everything all sewn up. Note to Mitt-We've only just begun

----------


## ghengis86

http://edition.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/nh

----------


## Johncjackson

I see Newt is scheduled to rally with Democrats and Mortgage Bubble lobbyists in S.C.

----------


## fatjohn

> Yay! Ron Paul won Croydon. I live next to Croydon, albeit Croydon, London, England.


You´re still awake, lol me too. Netherlands. going to bed now.

----------


## JoshS

> Dream on! Hahahhahahaha


I'm pretty sure they have to. There's no other way to justify it.

Ron will now be front and center with Mitt at debates.

----------


## eduardo89

> Yay! Ron Paul won Croydon. I live next to Croydon, albeit Croydon, London, England.


lol i think Croydon NH is nicer than Croydon London

----------


## randomname

> Interesting CNN exit poll http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/pri.../nh?hpt=hp_pc1


Paul dominated with young people and people looking for a True Conservative or a candidate with Strong Moral Character

----------


## Feelgood

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$25.00
Transaction ID:	331424506
Transaction date/time:	2012-01-10 19:30:36



Its all I could afford.

----------


## vechorik

Guess I missed Dr. Paul's speech? Is it over?

----------


## ONUV

> Romeny acting like he has everything all sewn up. Note to Mitt-We've only just begun


Right where we want him.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I'm digging the little green squares filling in the Google map!
> 
> GunnyFreedom - I paraphrased a bit - but that was basically it!  He didn't say the exact numbers I put there.


Liking Alexandria precinct...  Who was the PC up there?  He/She needs a ticket to SC yesterday...

----------


## ravedown

woah, mitts comment on isreal was a HUGE dip in the voter feedback graph...wow

----------


## steph3n

> lol i think Croydon NH is nicer than Croydon London


Croydon, London is probably 5x minimum more costly for no real reason.

----------


## libertskee

such a cheesy speech

----------


## COpatriot

I'm ready to $#@!ing vomit watching mittens right now.

----------


## wilcox71

Let's see how mittens does in the south

----------


## madengr

I just dumped $5 to monitor this thread; somewhere 40k feet over Ohio.

----------


## pauliticalfan

"Cradle to grave."

Romney uses Ron Paul's line.

----------


## eduardo89

> Guess I missed Dr. Paul's speech? Is it over?


No, but mitt has a lead that probably won't be beaten so they've called it for him. Only 20% of votes have been counted though.

----------


## Crotale

> You´re still awake, lol me too. Netherlands. going to bed now.


Nah, I'm doing an all-nighter. I'm all coked* up. 

*Coca-cola.

----------


## steph3n

> Liking Alexandria precinct...  Who was the PC up there?  He/She needs a ticket to SC yesterday...


Look at Millsfield  53.3% Paul!

----------


## jamezelle

> Thank you for your generous donation!
> Amount:	$25.00
> Transaction ID:	331424506
> Transaction date/time:	2012-01-10 19:30:36
> 
> 
> 
> Its all I could afford.


Good stuff!

----------


## devil21

Mitt's speech could be straight from Obama's teleprompter.  How do people fall for this empty crap?

Mitt's kids scare me with those teeth.

----------


## virginiakid

> Thank you for your generous donation!
> Amount:	$25.00
> Transaction ID:	331424506
> Transaction date/time:	2012-01-10 19:30:36
> 
> 
> 
> Its all I could afford.


Donation is a donation and that is all that matters. Time for a money bomb, and yes, we know he is having one on the 14th, but I think now is a great time to show support.

----------


## JoshS

Mitt back down to a 10% lead.

How nice would 34-26 be?

----------


## Johncjackson

> YAY!!!  Thank you!!! They can't ignore us anymore now that he came in 2nd.   (although i'm sure they'll try of course)


I just saw a headline: "Breaking News: Huntsman takes 3rd" right below a big pic of Romney and "Mitt Wins"

----------


## ravedown

hey-am i the only one who thinks this is a pretty good speech...effectiveness wise- i would never support this $#@! but it will play well to those only marginally paying attention.

----------


## Kords21

Finishing 2nd is great, but it'll be better if we can get withn single digits percentagewise of Mitt

----------


## Lafayette

WTF Romney just said he will spend more on our military than anyone ever and make it sooooo $^@($( bad ass no one will ever think about going to war with us ever again.... 

First, how will he pay for this?
2nd, no one dares to go to war with us already.

----------


## Salvial

He threw in one too many Americas at the end there.

----------


## Crotale

> lol i think Croydon NH is nicer than Croydon London


Oi!!!! 

You're right though sadly.

----------


## Standing Liberty

Mitt sounds like the Lincoln robot at Disney Land.

----------


## AlienLanes82

We are only 1.3% behind Mitt in Dover County, with 33% of the vote in.

----------


## libertskee

lets go!!

----------


## cdw

> Guess I missed Dr. Paul's speech? Is it over?


Ron hasn't spoke yet. I would assume he's up next so stay tuned.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> hey-am i the only one who thinks this is a pretty good speech...effectiveness wise- i would never support this $#@! but it will play well to those only marginally paying attention.


Anyone know when Ron is speaking and if there's a stream for it?

----------


## rprprs

> hey-am i the only one who thinks this is a pretty good speech...effectiveness wise- i would never support this $#@! but it will play well to those only marginally paying attention.


You are not the only one.

----------


## eduardo89

> Oi!!!! 
> 
> You're right though sadly.


Haha sorry. Never actually been to Croydon. Lived in London for 3 years and only ever passed it on the train to Gatwick.

----------


## slamhead

> He threw in one too many Americas at the end there.


Well there is one America on each side of his flip flops.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## vechorik

> Ron hasn't spoke yet. I would assume he's up next so stay tuned.


Got a link?

----------


## Clem Kadiddlehopper

Live view of the campaign HQ...

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvptve/cvpstream1

----------


## Feelgood

Friggin Perry got trounced. Time to reaccess again?

----------


## WD-NY

> Anyone know when Ron is speaking and if there's a stream for it?


http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

----------


## gworrel

How much does the Romney campaign pay the people in the audience to clap, chant, and cheer?

----------


## Lafayette

> I just dumped $5 to monitor this thread; somewhere 40k feet over Ohio.


See if you can get the pilot to make a pass over NH. Throw your phone out the window, you mite get lucky and bean o'l mittens.

----------


## Crotale

> Haha sorry. Never actually been to Croydon. Lived in London for 3 years and only ever passed it on the train to Gatwick.


I was there only just ealier. PALACE 1-0 CARDIFF! League Cup Semi-Final First Leg 

Anyway, Ron Paul winning New Hampshire is much more important of course.

----------


## eduardo89

> Nah, I'm doing an all-nighter. I'm all coked* up. 
> 
> *Coca-cola.


You're an hour behind us in GMT+1 so you can't complain

----------


## Dublin4Paul

lol, 68 people actually voted for Bachmann.

----------


## cdw

> Got a link?


CNN http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

FOX News http://www.hqcast.tv/watch.php?live=foxnews001

----------


## steph3n

> I was there only just ealier. PALACE 1-0 CARDIFF! League Cup Semi-Final First Leg 
> 
> Anyway, Ron Paul winning New Hampshire is much more important of course.


Dang you guys take curling that serious in London?

----------


## FreeTraveler

Dave Wiegel - Romney improving his 2008 vote by 3 points or so. Paul improving his by 16 points

Very Important!!!!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*65 of 301 Precincts Reporting (22%)*:

*Romney, Mitt  GOP  14,554  35%* 

*Paul, Ron  GOP  10,226  25%*

 Huntsman , Jon  GOP  6,962  17%
 Gingrich , Newt  GOP  4,231  10%
 Santorum , Rick  GOP  4,148  10%
 Perry , Rick  GOP  277  1%
 Roemer , Buddy  GOP  170  0%

 Total Write-ins  GOP  160  0%
Read more: http://livewire.wmur.com/Event/New_H...#ixzz1j6reukut

----------


## vechorik

> http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/


Just in time -- thanks!

----------


## devil21

Dana Bash back on the RP trail.  Im surprised RP even talked to her this time.

----------


## pauladin

Who the f*** let Dana Bash into RP NH HQ??

----------


## 118pass

McCain just said he was surprised about Paul. . . mostly in a positive tone though.

----------


## kill the banks

well 35% not a great win in this state ... Romney has the ceiling

----------


## Feelgood

> lol, 68 people actually voted for Bachmann.


PSH 307 have voted for Perry.

----------


## Crotale

> You're an hour behind us in GMT+1 so you can't complain


Plus I don't have to be in college until 11:00am and only have a French lesson then I can go home. I have got a job interview at half one though, hope I'm not too tired. But Ron Paul is too important, we couldn't miss it for the world could we? I doubt I would be able to get to sleep anyway.

----------


## steph3n

> *65 of 301 Precincts Reporting (22%)*:
> 
> *Romney, Mitt  GOP  14,554  35%* 
> 
> *Paul, Ron  GOP  10,226  25%*
> 
>  Huntsman , Jon  GOP  6,962  17%
>  Gingrich , Newt  GOP  4,231  10%
>  Santorum , Rick  GOP  4,148  10%
> ...


I see the went to rentafreelancerin50minutes.jobsite to hire a new web guy the other one was so distraught about huntsman in 3rd he quit updating.

----------


## Mark37snj

RON JUST ASKED FOR A MONEYBOMB ON CNN...LETS GET IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eduardo89

4000 vote lead on *untsman

----------


## Lavitz

> Dana Bash back on the RP trail.  Im surprised RP even talked to her this time.


Lol, as soon as I heard she spoke with him I said to myself, "Jesse Benton is definitely going to be standing right next to them" Sure enough...

----------


## UtahApocalypse

When we won online polls they said we were just a bunch of internet spammers, when we came in third in Iowa's caucus they said we organize best for the caucuses, When we take second in the NH Primary what will they say now?

----------


## KramerDSP

AGAIN! Dana frigging Bash again!!!!!!!!

----------


## eduardo89

Romney 
18,445
36%

Paul
12,426
25%

Huntsman
8,438
17%

27% reporting

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

$#@!in CNN DANA BASH again... lack of money... Running 3rd party...

----------


## NC Liberty

Dana bash.....ugh

----------


## mac_hine

Hey Gash,

----------


## steph3n

> AGAIN! Dana frigging Bash again!!!!!!!!


She'z be trollin!

----------


## danielboon

ron up to 2 del

----------


## Philadelphia76

> Friggin Perry got trounced. Time to reaccess again?


HAHA. Unlikely. I can't imagine Perry hung in after Iowa just to get his ass kicked in New Hampshire- which he knew was going to happen. He'll float around down here in SC and see if he can't get the evangelical "surge" that Santorum got in Iowa. When that doesn't happen- he'll be done IMHO and will give Newt his endorsement...

----------


## pauliticalfan

REALLY DANA BASH!!!!!! HE FINISHED IN SECOND WITH 25%!!!!!!!!!! AND YOU ASK HIM THAT ON THIS BIG DAY!!!!!!!!!!! UNFUCKINGBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JoshS

Why would Ron EVER mention he might be short on cash? WHY GIVE THEM SOMETHING?

----------


## libertskee

can anyone tell me why it says rons total delgate count is so low? on msnbc it says santurom has 11 total and ron has 5? how is that possible when i though ron won 7 in iowa?

----------


## KramerDSP

> McCain just said he was surprised about Paul. . . mostly in a positive tone though.


McCain: Ron Paul finished a STRONG second. That is the real story here. We all knew Romney would do well.

----------


## TimeForChange

breaking down the establishment walls one primary at a time. Need to get within single digits

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Look at Millsfield  53.3% Paul!


Will have to find it.  What I liked about Alexandria wasn't the % but the raw votes.  40% of 400 means more than 65% of 20.  Specifically with regards to the precinct captain that is.

----------


## eduardo89

> Plus I don't have to be in college until 11:00am and only have a French lesson then I can go home. I have got a job interview at half one though, hope I'm not too tired. But Ron Paul is too important, we couldn't miss it for the world could we? I doubt I would be able to get to sleep anyway.


I have to take my daughter to day care at 8:30am then got work at 9. So I have to get up at 7!

----------


## specsaregood

> Friggin Perry got trounced. Time to reaccess again?


Perry is gonna stay in as long as the people giving him money tell him to.

----------


## nowwearefree

> CNN http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/
> 
> FOX News http://www.hqcast.tv/watch.php?live=foxnews001


cheers!

----------


## NC5Paul

Where's the best place to see Ron's speech? Will the live stream on CNN of RPHQ have it as well as CNN itself? I'd much rather stay on the HQ stream--people are going APE$#@! right now and it's awesome.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Be afraid McCain, be very afraid!


> McCain: Ron Paul finished a STRONG second. That is the real story here. We all knew Romney would do well.

----------


## steph3n

> Will have to find it.  What I liked about Alexandria wasn't the % but the raw votes.  40% of 400 means more than 65% of 20.  Specifically with regards to the precinct captain that is.


just south of dixville that Google has huntsman blue.

----------


## itsnobody

Ron Paul Headquarters live - http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream3

----------


## Crotale

> I have to take my daughter to day care at 8:30am then got work at 9. So I have to get up at 7!


Ouch! Now that's dedication.

----------


## eduardo89

> can anyone tell me why it says rons total delgate count is so low? on msnbc it says santurom has 11 total and ron has 5? how is that possible when i though ron won 7 in iowa?


Super delegates. Each state (except those penalized) get 3. Only 25/28 are given out in the caucus in Iowa. The other 3 are high ranking republicans in the state who can vote for anyone they want.

----------


## specsaregood

> can anyone tell me why it says rons total delgate count is so low? on msnbc it says santurom has 11 total and ron has 5? how is that possible when i though ron won 7 in iowa?


Because delegates for IA aren't decided yet; so they can just make up whatever horsepucky they feel like and call them estimates.

----------


## rodo1776

> No, Perry stays through SC no matter what.  He's pretty much camped out in SC since way back in the Ames straw poll.  He'd seriously have to be a total asshat to his supporters to drop before the ballots are counted in SC.  He's put all his chips into SC, so not even armageddon will make him drop before the SC primary.


maybe but I would bet Perry is out tommorow. Huntsman too.

----------


## Mark37snj

> When we won online polls they said we were just a bunch of internet spammers, when we came in third in Iowa's caucus they said we organize best for the caucuses, *When we take second in the NH Primary what will they say now*?


Were gona need a bigger boat.

----------


## V3n

> "Hey, why am I Mr. Pink?"

----------


## nowwearefree

fox news fking pushing newt
those people are crazy
the host say ron has no chance even he wins a strong 2nd
y am i torturing myself watching fox, fk it i will watch cnn instead, at least wolf is decent

----------


## SlowSki

Britt Hume: Ron Paul has as much chance of winning the nomination as Ru Paul. Douche.

----------


## Crotale

CNN at Ron Paul HQ now.

----------


## eduardo89

> Ouch! Now that's dedication.


I have two things I dedicate my nights to. Ron Paul and the Vancouver Canucks (games start at 4am for me when they play at home, and I never miss a game). I've learned to operate with little to no sleep. Having a baby taught me to deal with it haha. My daughter's mum never would get up at night, so that was my job.

----------


## rodo1776

Huntsman is out tommorrow.

----------


## JTforRP

This $#@! on Fox News is incredible. "What about Newt Gingrich?"   What ABOUT Newt Gingrich?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Live view of the campaign HQ...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvptve/cvpstream1


No good, you have to be a cable subscriber to access that internet video feed.  How stupid is that?  CNN are a bunch of rat bastards.

----------


## wstrucke

we're falling further behind romney

----------


## Slobodan

So much spin. I can't believe all the spinning they are doing on TV it makes me sick.

----------


## Machiavelli

emails to bret

----------


## Lord Xar

I think we need to find those wards/precincts that went heavy Ron Paul and find out what is different about those areas or what approach in how we got the voter turnout there. This is important. Some GOTV might have been more effective than others and I think it imperative we find out what those nuances are.

----------


## specsaregood

> $#@!in CNN DANA BASH again... lack of money... Running 3rd party...


Why do you guys encourage them by watching them?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/


That one works.  Too bad we have to listen to all the other garbage to get to the RP speech.

----------


## eduardo89

Ron slipped to 24%, Huntsman still at 17%. AP has called second for Ron though.

----------


## slamhead

Where did Romney just a big bump from 36-24 now.

----------


## Crotale

> I have two things I dedicate my nights to. Ron Paul and the Vancouver Canucks (games start at 4am for me when they play at home, and I never miss a game). I've learned to operate with little to no sleep. Having a baby taught me to deal with it haha. My daughter's mum never would get up at night, so that was my job.


I'm still buzzin' from Palace tonight, great atmosphere and game of football. A deserved 1-0 victory. The fact that Ron Paul is doing well is sending my mood sky-high.  

I was nervous for the entire weak about today, but s'all gooood so far!!!

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN/

----------


## JacobG18

> That one works.  Too bad we have to listen to all the other garbage to get to the RP speech.


go to cspan

----------


## specsaregood

> Huntsman is out tommorrow.


He's gonna stay in as long as Romney wants him to stay in.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## V3n

They're talking about winning Iowa and New Hampshire "ooooo it's never been done in History"!

There's only been 44 Presidents of the US - pretty small sampling size folks!

----------


## specsaregood

> http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN/





> go to cspan


Good call!

----------


## ghengis86

gloria can go $#@! herself

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> They're talking about winning Iowa and New Hampshire "ooooo it's never been done in History"!
> 
> There's only been 44 Presidents of the US - pretty small sampling size folks!


And the actual Iowa/New Hampshire primary system is much much younger.

----------


## wstrucke

CNN-tards.  People with income between $30k and $50k are college students, apparently.

----------


## gregb

> I have two things I dedicate my nights to. Ron Paul and the Vancouver Canucks (games start at 4am for me when they play at home, and I never miss a game).


Well, this must be a doubly good night for you as the Canucks are playing Tampa even as Ron comes in a strong 2nd.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

WTF? CNBC pump money Melissa Francis is now working for FOX Business?

Ugh? She couldn't even do financial correctly, now she's doing politics with Cavuto?

Wash, Rinse, Dry, REPEAT

*83 of 301 Precincts Reporting (28%)*:
*Romney , Mitt  GOP  18,660  36%
*
*Paul , Ron  GOP  12,569  24%*

 Huntsman , Jon  GOP  8,552  17%
 Gingrich , Newt  GOP  5,275  10%
 Santorum , Rick  GOP  5,217  10%
 Perry , Rick  GOP  390  1%
 Roemer , Buddy  GOP  203  0%
 Total Write-ins  GOP  190  0%

by _Douglas Perry/Staff_ 5:52 PM

Read more: http://livewire.wmur.com/Event/New_H...#ixzz1j6ukO7fO

----------


## Crotale

I'm watching CNN for the pretty graphics (and the fact it's the only American channel I get on my cable TV package covering NH).

----------


## V3n

> And the actual Iowa/New Hampshire primary system is much much younger.


Good point!!

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Crotale

Ron Paul getting reading to speak.

----------


## randomname

Politico and Fox News headlines are quite funny right now. Politico has exactly 1 mention of Paul on their frontpage. Complete opposite of when they had a dozen hit pieces at the same time on their frontpage the week before Iowa

They're panicking

----------


## V3n

(CNN) Another commercial?  We want PRESIDENT PAUL!

----------


## wstrucke

Here's the trend, tracking Romney's lead over Paul:

20:20		-3924
20:21		-4075
20:22		-4121
20:23		-4170
20:25		-4226
20:29		-4219
20:31		-4304
20:33		-4306
20:40		-4569
20:43		-6019
20:45		-6022
20:47		-6061
20:49		-6104
20:50		-6176
20:54		-6367

----------


## kill the banks

truth is if Romney doesn't get 42 to 44 % in his comfy home state he has fundamental problems imo

----------


## eduardo89

Back to 25%

Romney 19,614 36%
Paul 13,300 25%
Huntsman 9,072 17%

30% reporting

----------


## Crotale

Wtf happened in Roxbury ward?

----------


## eduardo89

> Well, this must be a doubly good night for you as the Canucks are playing Tampa even as Ron comes in a strong 2nd.


Yeah and the Canucks and Ron are both #winning

----------


## justatrey

> truth is if Romney doesn't get 42 to 44 % in his comfy home state he has fundamental problems imo


Yep. So far, Mitt has seriously underperformed. Who is the alternative to Mitt now? Seems we can sure make a strong case!

----------


## eduardo89

> I'm watching CNN for the pretty graphics (and the fact it's the only American channel I get on my cable TV package covering NH).


I don't get a single English language channel...well except MTV. Stupid Spanish freeview

----------


## Crotale

> Here's the trend, tracking Romney's lead over Paul:
> 
> 20:20		-3924
> 20:21		-4075
> 20:22		-4121
> 20:23		-4170
> 20:25		-4226
> 20:29		-4219
> 20:31		-4304
> ...


To be expected, he has a larger percentage, which is staying more or less the same. Meanwhile, we're holding steady in and around 25% and Huntsman is sliding down. So far, so good.

----------


## SilentBull

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 2012-01-10 19:54:50
Transaction ID: 331426124

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

http://video.msnbc.msn.com/nbc-news-...47057#45947057

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ballot glitch. Lol...

----------


## danielboon

ron is winning Cheshire county

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Here are your transaction details:
> Donation amount: $100.00
> Transaction date/time: 2012-01-10 19:54:50
> Transaction ID: 331426124


+ rep

Thank you!!

----------


## devil21

RP got 12% of 65+ voters.  These old people are killing us.  They obviously don't make any decision on who to vote for until the last couple days of tv watching and standing in the poll booth.  We really need to figure out how to attract more older voters.

----------


## eleganz

This is good.

Iowa Romney Santorum Paul
NH Romney and Paul  (Huntsman couldn't get near 20%)

This race is coming out the way the campaign strategized....!

----------


## randomname

$#@! YEAH! WMUR pundits saying race will be down to Romney vs Paul

----------


## Crotale

Ron Paul speaking now...

----------


## Standing Liberty

The spin going on is increadible. Can't these assclowns
just report. Instead we get Brit "learch" Hume
saying that Ron Paul has as much chance as RuPaul.

----------


## bluesc

Lol. C-SPAN lost their signal from the Ron Paul speech. BS.

----------


## ghengis86

c-span lost the $#@!ing feed!!

----------


## dfb

what the $#@!, just lost the cnn feed

----------


## NoPants

President Paul!!! That's what I like to hear!

----------


## oilboiler

Cavuto just now, "If Ron Paul is just a flash in the pan, that was one hell of a flash"

----------


## Havax

CNN ticker shot up about that union leader endorsement!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Here's the trend, tracking Romney's lead over Paul:

20:20		-3924
20:21		-4075
20:22		-4121
20:23		-4170
20:25		-4226
20:29		-4219
20:31		-4304
20:33		-4306
*20:40		-4569
20:43		-6019*
20:45		-6022
20:47		-6061
20:49		-6104
20:50		-6176
20:54		-6367

----------


## dagnybell

http://video.msnbc.msn.com/nbc-news-...47057#45947057

ron speaking now

----------


## virginiakid

I donated as well, but for some odd reason haven't gotten the email. Dontaed $25 for Victory!

----------


## oilboiler

RP speech on fox business now

----------


## V3n

I'm really liking his new look with the sweater under the jacket.

I might start doing that!

SUIT UP!

----------


## jax

get em ron!

----------


## parocks

> Yeah, and if we could just GET THE SUB-35ers to the POLLS we'd be winning states outright.


PPP polls said 18-29 would be 10%, Exit polls said 18-29 were 12%.  We outperformed in that area.

----------


## libertskee

heeellllll yeeaaaa lets get dangerous

----------


## Crotale

I repeat:

WHAT THE HELL happened in Roxbury ward?

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

END THE FED

----------


## dagnybell

uh oh, that almost looked like a dean scream there for a minute...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

chillbumps and wet eyes whenever I hear the "President Paul"

----------


## Ranger29860

holy $#@! he is $#@!ing pumped up more than i have EVER seen him. This has to feel soooo good for him

----------


## vechorik

People don't like the chanting -- see the chart drop?

----------


## NC5Paul

He's straight BOSSING right now. I love the fire.

Damn straight we're dangerous!

----------


## blazeKing

Are you hearing this??? RON LOOKS AWESOME UP THERE IN HIS SPEECH.  PRESIDENT PAUL, END THE FED END THE FED!!!!!!

----------


## impaleddead

PAUL SPITTING HOT FIRE!!!!!!!

----------


## Kords21

Ron Paul is fired up, look out status quo

----------


## jax

women liking ron more than men on the squiggly line

----------


## SilentBull

Paul looks so freaking happy!!! This is so awesome!!!

----------


## Ranger29860

hither and yawn !!!

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

This is beautiful, preaching the word across every cable station on TV

----------


## V3n

negative line - because they don't like what he said or because they don't like the wars?

up-swing on bring them home - guess that answers that

----------


## Crotale

> Ron Paul is fired up, look out stat*ist* quo


EFA

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

C-SPAN Taking Calls Next! 

http://www.c-span.org/

Call In on all Numbers

*Call-In Numbers:* 


      _Democrats:_ (202) 737-0001
_Republicans:_ (202) 737-0002
     _Independents:_ (202) 628-0205
    _New Hampshire Voters__:_ (202) 628-0184


*Email:* journal@c-span.org 
*Twitter:* http://twitter.com/cspanwj

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

> I repeat:
> 
> WHAT THE HELL happened in Roxbury ward?


Mass suicide.

----------


## vechorik

> Paul looks so freaking happy!!! This is so awesome!!!


Yep SO nice to see him happy!

----------


## blazeKing

Oh man, BEST speech ever

----------


## dagnybell

great speech - love that everyone is seeing this!

----------


## jax

> negative line - because they don't like what he said or because they don't like the wars?
> 
> up-swing on bring them home - guess that answers that



curious about that too. i bet it has more to do with the crowd booing. the line is directly related to the crowds reaction, pretty pathetic actually

----------


## eduardo89

5000+ vote lead on Huntsman, although we're back to 24%

----------


## Kords21

Ron Paul is straight beasting it right now

----------


## kill the banks

counties near mass coming in

----------


## jax

its fuking fantastic that the whole country is watching ron spit fire!

----------


## V3n

"token suggestion" never heard him say that before - perhaps to fight the folks to say "He'll never get that done."

----------


## LibertyPhanatic

Ron looks so YOUTHFUL! Totally BOSS speech!!!!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

geeze, for the 1st time ever I'm finding the squiggle lines informtaive...

----------


## V3n

squiggly line MAXED OUT

----------


## devil21

The CNN meter got a real big bump up when Ron pointed out that these wars are nothing but war-profiteering by the military/industrial complex, not defense spending.  That struck a chord and the campaign needs to play that up in SC!

----------


## vechorik

Taking care of those dependent on government scored big

----------


## Harry96

I wish he would spend a good chunk of the speech telling people in all of the upcoming states that his finish tonight shows that the media narrative that he can't win is a lie, and telling them why the media ignores/belittles him.

----------


## eleganz

THEY LOVE IT WHEN HES TALKING ABOUT THE ECONOMY, SPENDING, AND CUTTING!!!!!!




LINE MAXED OUT RIGHT WHEN HE STARTED HITTING $1 TRILLION DOLLARS

----------


## JTforRP

RON PAUL REVOLUTION WE RESPECT THE CONSTITUTION!

----------


## WD-NY

THIS IS WHY THEY FIGHT TO KEEP HIM OUT OF THE RACE!

If the masses hear this stuff they're going to RISE UP!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Holy cow both the feedback likes pegged out on funding social security.  Women pegged out on "liberty"

----------


## veto

Great Speech!!!

----------


## Kords21

Ron Paul could go on all night at this rate

----------


## jax

this speech should attract a lot of new voters since they are finally hearing what he really stands for

----------


## BKom

> 5000+ vote lead on Huntsman, although we're back to 24%


\

Wow. Look at that SC line go into negative territory every time he mentions anything military. I guess that's predictable.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Endthefednow

I hope so

----------


## blazeKing

Oh man I'm pumped UPPP Hell of a speech !

----------


## devil21

The meter also pegged at max when he mentioned keeping your money and spending how you want instead of giving it to the feds.

I really hope the campaign is paying close attention to this meter.  It's very informative.

----------


## eduardo89

Ron is having so much fun right now! I love watching this!

----------


## Lafayette

> geeze, for the 1st time ever I'm finding the squiggle lines informtaive...


I don't think the squiggle lines know what they are hearing, the squiggle lines are used to "hope" and "change" type speeches with a little "America! F Yeah!" thrown in.

----------


## The Gold Standard

If you are watching their rigged little Frank Luntz line, there was a little dip when he was talking about the Soviets in Afghanistan, but pretty much everything has been near the top of the charts. I wonder if we can reach these people.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

totally digging the idea of women liking freedom more than the men.

----------


## libertskee

he is killing it!!!!!! wooooooooo im ready to fight for my freedom! not my governemnt

----------


## RockEnds

Dr Paul is giving a rally speech on prime time tv.  This is pretty awesome!!

----------


## vechorik

Very great speech -- and smiling -- great stuff

----------


## V3n

my squiggly line is surging!!


LOL!

----------


## Crotale

To be fair, the twirly thing at the bottom doesn't hold much significance. It's more of a gimmick for CNN to entertain with.  I'm sure the campaign will have their own superb canvassing and target those with the liberty solutions to the issues that mean alot to them.

----------


## vechorik

He should toss in there some Tea Party sound bites like "for our children"

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

NO USE OF FORCE!

----------


## jax

god damn he is looking electable

----------


## madengr

WTF is a squiggle line?

Please tube the speech ASAP.

----------


## vechorik

> my squiggly line is surging!!
> 
> 
> LOL!


I feel a TINGLE UP MY LEG!

----------


## dagnybell

That was without a doubt the BEST speech I've ever heard him give!!  It must be amazing for those who are there in NH with him!

----------


## SlowSki

he is so happy!!

----------


## vechorik

> That was without a doubt the BEST speech I've ever heard him give!!  It must be amazing for those who are there in NH with him!


Lines to be analyzed -- beats the heck outta Luntz!

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

> I feel a TINGLE UP MY LEG!


Chris Matthews, is that you?

----------


## vechorik

> WTF is a squiggle line?
> 
> Please tube the speech ASAP.


Uncommitted voters in SC reaction

----------


## zacharyrow

That was a GREAT speech!

----------


## iamse7en

"Fine speech. What do we do now?"

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Wow, and those lines were SC too.  I found this the be the 1st time in 4 years those lines made any sense at all.  And they made LOTS of sense.  Agree with devil21 -- this would be a good thing for both the PCC and the several PACs to pay attention to.

----------


## Crotale

Agh! Huntsman's starting to climb and Ron Paul's percentage has dropped a little. I hope it's just a temporary snag and not a sign of things to come.

----------


## V3n

Iron Lady look any good?

----------


## Merk

Like a BOSS.

----------


## Kords21

The tree of liberty has been refreshed

----------


## JK/SEA

WE HAVE ARRIVED. ITS OFFICIAL.

----------


## Crotale

> Iron Lady look any good?


I haven't seen it, but apparently it's crap.

----------


## Lafayette

> WTF is a squiggle line?
> 
> Please tube the speech ASAP.


Its like a Fox news/Frank Luntz focus group thing, where the people turn a dial if they like or dislike the speech.

I was mostly good, dipped a few times into the negative when Paul spoke about foreign policy but went positive when he talked about bringing the troops home.
I think the people were confused and not used to hearing actual substance from a candidate before.

----------


## vechorik

> "Fine speech. What do we do now?"


I'm stuck doing what I've been doing all along phone-from-home.
We're working on NV and now that NH over -- not sure what they will give us.

----------


## Roy Bleckert

The WMUR info babe just said Huntsman is surging ... AaaaaaaaaaaHahahahaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!

----------


## WD-NY

> @daveweigelPaul comes onstage to "I Won't Back Down" #*fitn*


perfect song choice

----------


## eduardo89

Romney 34,702 37%
Paul 21,956 24% 
Huntsman 16,124 17%
46% reporting

----------


## affa

cspan caller talking up Huntsman called him 'Ron Huntsman' everytime. LOL.

----------


## Kords21

Screw you Ari Fleisher!

----------


## vechorik

THAT is why we should ALL join our local Tea Parties and start EDUCATING those people in a respectful way.
I'm working in mine!

----------


## libertskee

they say its down to gingrich wtf

----------


## V3n

I've never seen 4 grown adults pissing themselves before on LIVE tv - this is funny.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> To be fair, the twirly thing at the bottom doesn't hold much significance. It's more of a gimmick for CNN to entertain with.  I'm sure the campaign will have their own superb canvassing and target those with the liberty solutions to the issues that mean alot to them.


It definitely clarified one thing, it's not his foreign policy that people don't like, it's how it's phrased.  He basically said the same thing twice in a row, 1st time hard negatives, 2nd time pegged the positives.  It's all about the phrasing while saying the same thing.  That's why it's useful.

----------


## devil21

> Agh! Huntsman's starting to climb and Ron Paul's percentage has dropped a little. I hope it's just a temporary snag and not a sign of things to come.


Huntsman is going to run into the law of diminishing returns soon with 46% reporting.  He is still 6,000 votes behind Paul so he's got way too much ground to make up.

Here comes Ari Fleischer with damage control.  These pundits need to just STFU.  Paul WON with the most conservative voters according to the exit polls, yet Zionist Fleischer says he isn't doing well with conservatives.  Ha.  Do these people even read their own polls?

----------


## BrunswickGuy

Are those people on CNN on drugs? Except Fleischer of course, that's just a bastard.

----------


## affa

cspan caller -- Huntsman voter listened to Ron Paul's speech and "REGRETS" his vote, wishing he voted for RP!!!!

----------


## kill the banks

> THAT is why we should ALL join our local Tea Parties and start EDUCATING those people in a respectful way.
> I'm working in mine!


you're smart

----------


## vechorik

> cspan caller -- Huntsman voter listened to Ron Paul's speech and "REGRETS" his vote, wishing he voted for RP!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

> cspan caller -- Huntsman voter listened to Ron Paul's speech and "REGRETS" his vote, wishing he voted for RP!!!!


Good.

----------


## Lafayette

> I've never seen 4 grown adults pissing themselves before on LIVE tv - this is funny.


I was watching Mr Clean ( his name escapes me) with a big smirk on his face when Anderson was speaking. I got the uncontrollable urge to smash a jar of miracle whip into his face ( have you seen him to those commercials?)


A brick will work for Fleischer.

----------


## vechorik

I'm serious Tea Party people are for the CONSTITUTION already -- about the only thing to overcome is the Israel-thing --- maybe the drug, prostitution/states right thing

WE CAN DO THAT!

Wiki has this discription of Tea Party (that the Tea Party don't all like LOL)
 The Tea Party movement (TPM) is an American populist political movement that is generally recognized as conservative and libertarian,and has sponsored protests and supported political candidates since 2009. It endorses reduced government spending, opposition to taxation in varying degrees, reduction of the national debt and federal budget deficit, and adherence to an originalist interpretation of the United States Constitution. (adherence to the Constitution is the part I like best)

----------


## Sentinelrv

> cspan caller -- Huntsman voter listened to Ron Paul's speech and "REGRETS" his vote, wishing he voted for RP!!!!


I don't think we've ever had such a great speech by Ron Paul on national TV with so many people watching. Millions of people just got a huge dose of truth. After this, our poll numbers should skyrocket!

----------


## lasenorita

> Paul WON with the most conservative voters according to the exit polls, yet Zionist Fleischer says he isn't doing well with conservatives.


The magic wall didn't show Ron Paul's picture. It showed a graphic with the word TIE  like viewers were supposed to know who exactly Mitt Romney tied with.  

Then they emphasized that Democrats and first-time  came out to vote for Ron Paul. 

I can see a new narrative emerging: 


"If you're a _real_ Republican, vote for Mitt Romney who is the most electable. Forget about Paul  only Independents and Democrats vote for him."

Let's see them try it.  I think it's great that Dr. Paul emphasized the idea that "freedom brings people together" in his speech. Awesome!

----------


## Kords21

Here comes the comedy segment of the NH primary

----------


## Harry96

Huntsman is resurrecting the creepy McCain/Palin "Country First" slogan?!

----------


## jordie

LOVING this green filling in: http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

More counties than Romney got in 2008 I think, but less % and votes

----------


## kill the banks

> I don't think we've ever had such a great speech by Ron Paul on national TV with so many people watching. Millions of people just got a huge dose of truth. After this, our poll numbers should skyrocket!


yup

----------


## libertskee

sooo fake what a joke

----------


## Kords21

Is Huntsman drunk?

----------


## Varin

They really turned on Huntsman fast, vipers.

----------


## BrunswickGuy

As lively as a crash test dummy. Here comes Johnnnnyyyyyy.

----------


## jordie

lol. Huntsman has NOTHING on Paul. See him "Hello South Carolina!" then the crowd was a weak woooo........

----------


## Crotale

What's the time across the pond now? It's 2:30am here, are you still in prime time tv?

----------


## Ranger29860

> Is Huntsman drunk?


I dont know but his eyebrow sure as hell is. Seriously what is with that thing?

----------


## VictorB

Someone please tell Hunstman 3rd means 3rd. 3rd doesn't mean 1st.

The guy is giving a 1st place speech.

----------


## SilentBull

Huntsman is mad dumb son.

----------


## JTforRP

THIS SPEECH IS HILARIOUS. LOL

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

Wait...I think Huntsman might be drunk!  The CNN guy said there were beer bottles in his waiting room, and he's not exactly nailing this speech...

----------


## Muwahid

you can tell huntsman is crying on the inside

----------


## Lafayette

I personally volunteer to convert one of Huntsman's daughters to the Paul Camp, i know its tough work but i'll take one for the team.

----------


## jordie

Is there like 12 people in Huntsmans Room? "Country First.... *crickets*"

----------


## GunnyFreedom

lol women dig that 'next generation' stuff

----------


## vechorik

He took the "for the next generation" line the Tea Party loves -- "for the children" ------ Ron Paul needs to add that.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> What's the time across the pond now? It's 2:30am here, are you still in prime time tv?


9:30 pm in New Hampshire.

----------


## Varin

Good rhetoric. Paul should steal it.
I mean he is stealing Pauls message.

----------


## kill the banks

goodbye hunt

----------


## Lafayette

WHAT!?!  Its too late to steal Paul's talking points Huntsman, you lost to him already.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

C-SPAN I'm sure they'll have callins on  Huntsman

Stealing RON PAUL's talking points and Huntsman never spoke of Fiscal problems before these primaries
Huntsman increased spending, budgets, and grew government in Utah.

Then these




> *EXIT POLLS:* *WOW! 51% of Huntsman voters said they were satisfied with Obama as president*





> EXIT POLLS:  *and* 70% of Huntsman voters described themselves as moderates and liberals


*Call-In Numbers:* 


      _Democrats:_ (202) 737-0001
_Republicans:_ (202) 737-0002
     _Independents:_ (202) 628-0205
     _New Hampshire Voters__:_ (202) 628-0184


*Email:* journal@c-span.org 
*Twitter:* http://twitter.com/cspanwj

----------


## TheLasersShadow

Night and day difference btw Ron Paul party and Huntsman party, it's like 1/10 the enthusiasm and people!!

----------


## mosquitobite

> I'm serious Tea Party people are for the CONSTITUTION already -- about the only thing to overcome is the Israel-thing --- maybe the drug, prostitution/states right thing
> 
> WE CAN DO THAT!
> 
> Wiki has this discription of Tea Party (that the Tea Party don't all like LOL)
>  The Tea Party movement (TPM) is an American populist political movement that is generally recognized as conservative and libertarian,and has sponsored protests and supported political candidates since 2009. It endorses reduced government spending, opposition to taxation in varying degrees, reduction of the national debt and federal budget deficit, and adherence to an originalist interpretation of the United States Constitution. (adherence to the Constitution is the part I like best)


I'm working in mine too!

----------


## devil21

He does kinda sound drunk, and that's saying a lot with Ron's choppy speech at times.

----------


## WD-NY

> cspan caller -- Huntsman voter listened to Ron Paul's speech and "REGRETS" his vote, wishing he voted for RP!!!!


That speech just changed EVERYTHING.

Ron was ALPHA.

----------


## vechorik

Wow -- thought "trust" would score higher than that -- maybe it's the messenger

----------


## Crotale

Ron Paul just went up 0.1%.

----------


## ross11988

SOMEONE CHECK OUT HANCOCK COUNTY. WHY DO WE HAVE ZERO VOTES! Click the link below, look in the SE section of NH with the two Huntsman counties, its the one on the right. 

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## danielboon

RON UP TO 3 DEL

----------


## vechorik

> I'm working in mine too!


Yep -- we need a GRASSROOTS JOIN THE TEA PARTY push!

----------


## Ranger29860

lol yep he is definitely buzzed

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

So how many delegates will each candidate get for NH?

----------


## devil21

Shameless plug for the SC/NC canvassing thread link in my sig.  Upstate SC will need to gear up soon.

direct link:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rolina-Project

----------


## TheLasersShadow

All Huntsman had was NH now he's back to ZERO! In SC he's not going to in the back of the pack I doubt he gets any momentum from this.

----------


## otherone

Huntsman is doing a speech for Obama.

----------


## Crotale

Was Huntsman about to say "We need to bring the troops home from Azkaban?". He definately said Az- before quickly changing to Afghanistan. 

God, he is drunk..

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Like I predicted, Paul in the mid-twenties, Huntsman out of the hunt in the teens, firmly establishing the liberty movement has a FLOOR (not a ceiling) of about 25% of the Republican party. The attempt by the MSM to surge Huntsman into 2nd plainly failed, so it's a victory over media manipulation as well. Would have been even sweeter if Mitt was down to the low 30's, but the virtual favorite son issue (and his working the state for four years) gave him extra points beyond his 30% ceiling party wide. 

Watching the coverage on FOX Business, CSpan, or Current (progressive, but not anywhere as rancid as CNN/FOX/MSNBC). We should boycott the offending cable news channels who have sabotaged Paul from start to finish, by simply not watching them.

----------


## ghengis86

when's the perry speech?

----------


## sailingaway

> Shameless pull for the SC/NC canvassing thread link in my sig.  Upstate SC will need to gear up soon.


If you make it into a thread and pm me I'll sticky it if you like

----------


## otherone

His mandarin is better than his 'new england' accent.

----------


## Lafayette

Did Huntsman just use the words "property rights" ?

----------


## Kords21

Hunstman is just embarrasing himself right now

----------


## vechorik

He scored high for touching on JOBS --------- +1 in phoning from home ========= Ron Paul should talk jobs more too.

----------


## gjdavis60

Sounds like about 12 people left at Huntsman headquarters.

----------


## sailingaway

> WHAT!?!  Its too late to steal Paul's talking points Huntsman, you lost to him already.


Apparently he's putting a huge buy into SC.

I think he is running block against Ron's independent votes, or trying to, as the next gen banker's candidate after Romney.

----------


## NoPants

Oh, I thought he was going to say "the children are our future".  Huntsman's a joke.

----------


## BrunswickGuy

"Property rights even right here in New Hampshire". He IS drunk.

----------


## otherone

"Ladies and gentlemen"....he's like a night club performer....

----------


## ghengis86

back up to 24%

what's wrong with huntsman?  and where are his throngs of supporters?

----------


## NoPants

> SOMEONE CHECK OUT HANCOCK COUNTY. WHY DO WE HAVE ZERO VOTES! Click the link below, look in the SE section of NH with the two Huntsman counties, its the one on the right. 
> 
> http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results


Was wondering the same thing. That's odd.

----------


## eduardo89

Ron coming in 2nd, Canucks winning 4-2...This night is awesome

----------


## V3n

squiggly line looked more like it flat-lined.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> What's the time across the pond now? It's 2:30am here, are you still in prime time tv?


9:40 PM

----------


## dfb

confetti for a 3rd place, seriously

----------


## blocks

According to Google...the vote in Hancock with 100% in:

168 Huntsman
156 Romney
31 Newt
26 Santorum

No Ron...Seems a little strange?

Edit: Saw that someone else caught it earlier in this thread.

----------


## sailingaway

I understand (although, I'm not sure, it was media after all) that you have to have 10% to get delegates.  So I am hoping Gingrich and Santorum drop.

----------


## 2young2vote

So how is Ron doing in the other 48 states?  I know he was polling well in Iowa and NH, but from my memory he is still in the low teens or even less nationwide.

----------


## StilesBC

> Ron coming in 2nd, Canucks winning 4-2...This night is awesome


Damn you eduardo.  I'm PVRing the game.  I thought I would be safe here.  FFS.

----------


## Kords21

I can just picture Roland Martin and Carville having quite the laughfest at Huntsman's speech

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> That speech just changed EVERYTHING.
> 
> Ron was is ALPHA.


fify

----------


## WD-NY

http://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/huntsman%20drunk

Huntsman drunk = trending on twitter

lolz

#blowback

----------


## NoPants

> when's the perry speech?


Nice. 

I think it comes on at 2am on CSPAN-8

----------


## Crotale

I love how President Paul is trending worldwide on twitter. I could do with a retweet for the donation bomb going on right now: http://twitter.com/#!/Samuel_E_Amer/...28438127693825

----------


## ross11988

> According to Google...the vote in Hancock with 100% in:
> 
> 168 Huntsman
> 156 Romney
> 31 Newt
> 26 Santorum
> 
> No Ron...Seems a little strange?
> 
> Edit: Saw that someone else caught it earlier in this thread.


Just made a thread about it here: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...NH-VOTER-FRAUD

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Wow -- thought "trust" would score higher than that -- maybe it's the messenger


GMTA -- I was thinking the same thing.  People don't trust Huntsman at all, when he talks about 'trust' it comes off as pandering.

----------


## Lafayette

> According to Google...the vote in Hancock with 100% in:
> 
> 168 Huntsman
> 156 Romney
> 31 Newt
> 26 Santorum
> 
> No Ron...Seems a little strange?
> 
> Edit: Saw that someone else caught it earlier in this thread.



Anymore info on this?

----------


## Ranger29860

> According to Google...the vote in Hancock with 100% in:
> 
> 168 Huntsman
> 156 Romney
> 31 Newt
> 26 Santorum
> 
> No Ron...Seems a little strange?
> 
> Edit: Saw that someone else caught it earlier in this thread.



This is odd for me to say but tonight i could care less if a few votes go missing. This was an AMAZING night. Been here since 2007 and this is the single greatest victory i have seen accomplished in the liberty movement. We just woke up sooo many people tonight.. Paul has changed the game forever against these people we have already won.

----------


## madengr

> So how is Ron doing in the other 48 states?  I know he was polling well in Iowa and NH, but from my memory he is still in the low teens or even less nationwide.


FWIW Ron had 16% in KS last election, which was higher than NH.  I'm hoping he will do well here.

----------


## angeladay

Do these people ever get tired of generic political speech?  Perhaps they haven't grown out of high school election speeches.

----------


## kill the banks

man I'm so tired not much sleep lately , but great day for us congrats all

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Shameless plug for the SC/NC canvassing thread link in my sig.  Upstate SC will need to gear up soon.
> 
> direct link:
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rolina-Project





> If you make it into a thread and pm me I'll sticky it if you like


My schedule clears up Friday afternoon.  I think I'm going to Charleston again.

----------


## NoPants

> This is odd for me to say but tonight i could care less if a few votes go missing. This was an AMAZING night. Been here since 2007 and this is the single greatest victory i have seen accomplished in the liberty movement. We just woke up sooo many people tonight.. Paul has changed the game forever against these people we have already won.


Totally agree. That's why my comment on the issue was that I thought it was odd. I don't thing anything nefarious was behind those numbers, it's just odd. It can happen.

----------


## ghengis86

> Nice. 
> 
> I think it comes on at 2am on CSPAN-8


The Ocho!

----------


## StilesBC

LOL @ Gloria Borger.  "Romney is the champion of ethical capitalism."

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

C-SPAN Taking Calls/Tweets/Emails! 

http://www.c-span.org/

Call In on all Numbers

*Call-In Numbers:* 


      _Democrats:_ (202) 737-0001
_Republicans:_ (202) 737-0002
     _Independents:_ (202) 628-0205
    _New Hampshire Voters__:_ (202) 628-0184


*Email:* journal@c-span.org 
*Twitter:* http://twitter.com/cspanwj

----------


## jjockers

> According to Google...the vote in Hancock with 100% in:
> 
> 168 Huntsman
> 156 Romney
> 31 Newt
> 26 Santorum
> 
> No Ron...Seems a little strange?
> 
> Edit: Saw that someone else caught it earlier in this thread.


Interesting.  Roxbury had Santorum w/ 60 votes and clearly in first (second @ 14), but now showing him with 5 votes.  Maybe Hancock is something similar?

----------


## jordie

CNN just said Ron Paul WON with independents. Isn't that what you need for a President?

----------


## NoPants

> The Ocho!




No, no, no, that's ESPN-8.

----------


## ghengis86

> No, no, no, that's ESPN-8.


glad you knew where i was going with that!

----------


## Lafayette

> LOL @ Gloria Borger.  "Romney is the champion of ethical capitalism."


Yeah WTF was that, Romney is clearly the page boy of corporatism, Obama being the court jester.

----------


## NoPants

Nice comment by CNN. "Romney with an impressive showing, especially where the 'people' are." As opposed to???

----------


## Crotale

Still awaiting results from my hometown's namesake Sutton, NH.

----------


## christagious

How could Huntsman have been drunk when Mormons don't partake in the consumption of alcohol?

----------


## akalucas

lol flat line for santorums speech on cnn. SC voters not impressed

----------


## HigherVision

> Yeah WTF was that, Romney is clearly the page boy of corporatism, Obama being the court jester.


'Ethical capitalism' as opposed to actual free market capitalism which we all know is corrupt and evil. Corporatism is much better.

----------


## Gravik

Mitt Romney	49,293	37.5%	
Ron Paul	        31,083	23.7%	
Jon Huntsman	22,308	17%	
Rick Santorum	12,916	9.8%	
Newt Gingrich	12,786	9.7%

----------


## Andrew Ryan

"Warshington"

----------


## rprprs

> Nice comment by CNN. "Romney with an impressive showing, especially where the 'people' are." As opposed to???


Was that the dumbest or what?  I almost fell outta my seat.

----------


## steph3n

This Santorum guy is really filthy.

----------


## Harry96

Way to turn the whole world against your grandfather's friend, Frothy.

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

http://edition.cnn.com/election/2012...e/nh?hpt=hp_t1

----------


## Gravik

Romney with almost a 20k lead. Damnit,,,,

----------


## steph3n

all it takes is faith to wipe out a deficit. (says mr froth)

----------


## Crotale

Roxbury has been corrected, it wasn't a Frothy win with over 50%, it was, of course, a win for no other, than the great man himself, the good doctor, frontrunner, top-tier, Ron Paul, soon to be, President Paul.

----------


## eleganz

Ron is closing in on the gap....very good stuff!!

----------


## Havax

We are winning Coos county right now with 77% reporting.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Coos county flipped back to Paul.  not precinct, county.

----------


## demolama

> "Warshington"


  Thus proving he has been in the DC area way too long

----------


## eduardo89

Can anyone explain this to me...Why do they always have Ron in second on the list, even when he wins a county, but when Gringrich comes in 3rd, they bump him up on the list and put Huntsman down...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

SC loves them some social security

----------


## UNC08

> Coos county flipped back to Paul.  not precinct, county.


"Coos"

Haha.

----------


## Legend1104

> Can anyone explain this to me...Why do they always have Ron in second on the list, even when he wins a county, but when Gringrich comes in 3rd, they bump him up on the list and put Huntsman down...


Maybe it is not so much that Paul is second on the lst as it is that Romney is first on the list because he has already won.

----------


## Barrex

Southeast is our biggest worry at the moment... Big population and leaning to Mitt...

----------


## eduardo89

> "Coos"
> 
> Haha.


It's actually Coös County

----------


## Miss Annie

> Can anyone explain this to me...Why do they always have Ron in second on the list, even when he wins a county, but when Gringrich comes in 3rd, they bump him up on the list and put Huntsman down...


They have probably programmed to software not to respond to the Ron Paul in first variable!   Media minion management!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

"Charleston" it's like a sign...

----------


## eduardo89

> They have probably programmed to software not to respond to the Ron Paul in first variable!   Media minion management!


lol, i wouldnt doubt it

----------


## EndTheECB

I want to congratule all american paulites to this strong showing by an quite underestimated Ron Paul (17% in polls) in NH. I believe he succeded in all expectations and should therefor be able to contend in the top three in both SC and FL.

----------


## eduardo89



----------


## eduardo89

Ron winning in Coos County

----------


## priest_of_syrinx

> Ron winning in Coos County


Good to see Vermin Supreme making a showing in New Hampshire as well tonight!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

that was not so helpful for SC

----------


## pauliticalfan

CNN showing a negative Ron Paul clip, positive Romney one. $#@! YOU CNN! WE DID IT WITHOUT YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

CNN focus group worse than Frank Luntz.

----------


## asurfaholic

> that was not so helpful for SC


Im confused. What are you referring to?

----------


## JulioForPaul

Why the $#@! would you piss off GOP voters and tell them you will vote for Obama if Ron Paul doesn't make it?  DUDE.

----------


## rprprs

> CNN showing a negative Ron Paul clip, positive Romney one. $#@! YOU CNN! WE DID IT WITHOUT YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The worst part was that the guy said"when Ron Paul went negative"...in reference to his anti-war statements.  UGH!

----------


## KMA-NWO

"I'm going to go for the winning candidate..."


xDDDDDDD i almost died....

----------


## JulioForPaul

> Im confused. What are you referring to?


CNN focus group just had a Ron Paul supporter he would rather vote for OBAMA than any other GOP candidate then Ron Paul.

----------


## steph3n

> Why the $#@! would you piss off GOP voters and tell them you will vote for Obama if Ron Paul doesn't make it?  DUDE.


Yea that was a bit dunderheader. Give him a dunder Mifflin ID.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Im confused. What are you referring to?





> Why the $#@! would you piss off GOP voters and tell them you will vote for Obama if Ron Paul doesn't make it?  DUDE.


IKR?

Say, "If we don't restore the Constitution we are in real trouble, only one of them wants to do that so I can only vote Paul"

But the "I'll vote Obama" no.  that hurts us in SC.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> The worst part was that the guy said"when Ron Paul went negative"...in reference to his anti-war statements.  UGH!


Yeah BUT did you see when he simply said "bring them home" it pegged out positive?

It's not the message, it's the phrasing.

The don't want to hear how many mistakes America _HAS_ made

They want to hear what wonderful things we are _GOING_ to do.

This is critically important.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Yea that was a bit dunderheader. Give him a dunder Mifflin ID.


Might scare them some actually. They can't win without us.

----------


## devil21

> Yeah BUT did you see when he simply said "bring them home" it pegged out positive?
> 
> It's not the message, it's the phrasing.
> 
> The don't want to hear how many mistakes America _HAS_ made
> 
> They want to hear what wonderful things we are _GOING_ to do.
> 
> This is critically important.


They reacted even more positively when the wars were framed as war-profiteering at the expense of the citizens.  Ron definitely needs to mention that the MIC is getting stupid rich off this perpetual war mantra.

Fwiw, CNN panel guy isn't too bright for suggesting he will vote for Obama if RP doesn't win the nomination, right in the middle of a bunch of GOP voters.  I respect his honesty but we need to have some discretion with comments like that on national tv.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Where is teh Collins on this?  this is such an important distinction I think it needs to be driven home to the PCC.

Paul said the same damn thing twice in a row.  1st time it was way neg, 2nd time it was pegged out positive.

The only difference was the 1st time focused on the mistakes we made in the past, 2nd time focused on the proper things we will do in the future.

2nd approach wins.  1st approach loses

said the exact same thing.

PCC needs to have this driven home.  Ron Paul needs to hear this.

----------


## steph3n

> Might scare them some actually. They can't win without us.


Maybe  but not too smart really.

----------


## Dr_SCN

> IKR?
> 
> Say, "If we don't restore the Constitution we are in real trouble, only one of them wants to do that so I can only vote Paul"
> 
> But the "I'll vote Obama" no.  that hurts us in SC.


I don't agree.  He's telling the truth and that's better than saying he'll vote for their corporate schill.  They were trying to create a picture of a republican party that will fall in behind a guy that has 70% of the party in his backyard unwilling to vote for him.  They were trying to make Romney look more viable.

----------


## steph3n

> Where is teh Collins on this?  this is such an important distinction I think it needs to be driven home to the PCC.
> 
> Paul said the same damn thing twice in a row.  1st time it was way neg, 2nd time it was pegged out positive.
> 
> The only difference was the 1st time focused on the mistakes we made in the past, 2nd time focused on the proper things we will do in the future.
> 
> 2nd approach wins.  1st approach loses
> 
> said the exact same thing.
> ...


the message has been fine tuned quite a bit, so I have no doubt it can be tuned even more!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> They reacted even more positively when the wars were framed as war-profiteering at the expense of the citizens.  Ron definitely needs to mention that the MIC is getting stupid rich off this perpetual war mantra.


Yes, agree.

put the criminals outside of "amurrika" if you want to point to criminals.

Focus exclusively on future positive.  lay off on the past negative.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Yeah BUT did you see when he simply said "bring them home" it pegged out positive?
> 
> It's not the message, it's the phrasing.
> 
> The don't want to hear how many mistakes America _HAS_ made
> 
> They want to hear what wonderful things we are _GOING_ to do.
> 
> This is critically important.


That was stupid. Of course they would rate it negative. Would someone rate something about our wars and our troops as positive? I don't think it would matter who was talking, if the subject was war, positive ratings should go down. 

Dumb CNN. The only reason I'm watching is my C-Span feed keeps freezing up.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I don't agree.  He's telling the truth and that's better than saying he'll vote for their corporate schill.  They were trying to create a picture of a republican party that will fall in behind a guy that has 70% of the party in his backyard unwilling to vote for him.  They were trying to make Romney look more viable.


So telling the truth in a way that loses us votes is more important than telling the truth in a way that wins us votes?

I'm afraid I fail to comprehend you.

ETA -- answered the wrong question stand by...

All he had to do was say the same thing in a more 'gentle' way that earns more respect and helps Paul win.

"I can ONLY vote the COnstitution, and Paul is the ONLY guy" 

says the same thing.  Has the same impact, but without the negs.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> That was stupid. Of course they would rate it negative. Would someone rate something about our wars and our troops as positive? I don't think it would matter who was talking, if the subject was war, positive ratings should go down. 
> 
> Dumb CNN. The only reason I'm watching is my C-Span feed keeps freezing up.


All of America is not you though.

We already have YOUR vote.

----------


## Ranger29860

holy crap msnbc just said that Ron Paul could win the nomination and that he is the only one that can against Romney....i love this night

----------


## rprprs

> holy crap msnbc just said that Ron Paul could win the nomination and that he is the only one that can against Romney....i love this night


who on msnbc said that?

----------


## Dr_SCN

> holy crap msnbc just said that Ron Paul could win the nomination and that he is the only one that can against Romney....i love this night


I hope that's a toob later, I'd love to see that

----------


## Ranger29860

> who on msnbc said that?


ed schultz

----------


## NoPants

> holy crap msnbc just said that Ron Paul could win the nomination and that he is the only one that can against Romney....i love this night


Wow, I wonder if the person who said it will get fired for telling the truth? I think that violates their corporate guidelines.

----------


## steph3n

Piers morgan stepped into the CNN coverage and its gone off a cliff worse than it was. Blah.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> All of America is not you though.
> 
> We already have YOUR vote.


My point is that there positive/negative rating test was not an accurate measure of positive/negative ratings about what Ron Paul said. War as a topic would naturally be rated lower than another topic. If Romney was talking about war, the ratings would probably go down as well.

----------


## Dr_SCN

> My point is that there positive/negative rating test was not an accurate measure of positive/negative ratings about what Ron Paul said. War as a topic would naturally be rated lower than another topic. If Romney was talking about war, the ratings would probably go down as well.


Exactly.  But these reporters are idiots.  They're perfectly happy to be the face on the downfall of America's freedom.  Furthermore they're reporters: they report, they're always going to be the last ones to know the truth.

----------


## eduardo89



----------


## J_White

dont mind but how many vote did Vermin Supreme get ? lol !!

a very good night for Dr. Paul  !!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> My point is that there positive/negative rating test was not an accurate measure of positive/negative ratings about what Ron Paul said. _War as a topic would naturally be rated lower than another topic._ If Romney was talking about war, the ratings would probably go down as well.


Not in the America I have been watching these last 8 years.  "War" pulls the patriot-strings in the programming that America has been inundated with.

With US, obviously yes 'war' would drag it down.

Not with THEM.

I had a moment of clarity during my 2010 election.  We were coming into the final stretch and I designed a series of direct mail pieces that really drew on the Gadsden Flag and the Tea Party symbology, they were just plain beautiful.  The caucus strategist sat me down and said, "Glen, if you don't have the Tea Party vote by now you've already lost."

Damn.

Point being once you win a vote, stop trying for it.

Once you've made the sale, stop selling.

We already have the people who hate war on principle.  We do.

So it's time to win other votes.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Looks like Ron took Buchanan '96 country up north.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Exactly.  But these reporters are idiots.  They're perfectly happy to be the face on the downfall of America's freedom.  Furthermore they're reporters: they report, they're always going to be the last ones to know the truth.


A big part of our problem here is we have built an echo chamber around ourselves.

'War' in and of itself is not a negative by itself with most of America.  I wish it were but it's not.

ESPECIALLY in South Carolina.  Believe me, 'war' as a concept without context is a POSITIVE in South Carolina.  It's all about HOW you address it.

"Bring Them Home" obviously plays well in SC.  "We screwed up" obviously does not.

----------


## otherone

SC has a ton of active military...and their families...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> SC has a ton of active military...and their families...


Exactly!  Which is why it pisses them off when they hear "we screwed up."

----------


## pauliticalfan

Looks like we might win Coos.

----------


## Kords21

Ha Ha, they've taken Perry off the board

----------


## GunnyFreedom

nice!  Paul crushing the SC CNN undecideds panel on 'movement.'

"we don't like negative"

sounds like something I said a couple posts ago.........

----------


## Kords21

I think Paul could pull an upset in SC if the campaign plays their cards right

----------


## angelatc

> I understand (although, I'm not sure, it was media after all) that you have to have 10% to get delegates.  So I am hoping Gingrich and Santorum drop.


I understand that too, but I added up all the votes so far, and neither of them actually have 10%.  The media is rounding up.  Of course, all the votes aren't in yet. If I remember tomorrow I'll count again.

----------


## opinionatedfool

WHY AM I LISTENING TO THE CNN DUMB DUMBS????????????

----------


## propanes

> Ron Paul will get third place again, and less than 20%.  Bank on it.


You were 100% WRONG.

----------


## anaconda

Ron slipped about 6 points from Romney during the count. Seems a tad odd.

----------


## 2_Thumbs_Up

> Exactly!  Which is why it pisses them off when they hear "we screwed up."


There was a pro paul youtube video a few months ago that was really touching showing the reactions of families as their son/father returned home again. If someone could dig it up I'd say it's time to make it go viral in SC again.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

really?



> balone21   Mike Balonek                                                   
> 
> 
> 
> @*FoxNews* played speeches from all of the candidates after #*NHprimary* EXCEPT for the 2nd place winner??!? Ridiculous! #*RonPaul* #*election2012*
> 
>    29 minutes ago  
>                                                                                                               Retweeted by *CBlackTX*

----------


## helmuth_hubener

The results awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am Helmuth Hubener, and I approve these results.

----------


## Fort Lauderdale



----------

